# Planungshilfe für Schwimmteich erbeten



## floriw2000 (13. März 2017)

Liebe Foren-Gemeinde,



heute ist es soweit: Ich verlasse mein Schattendasein als stiller Mitleser und werde selbst aktiv.  Der Grund: Wir (mehrheitlich ich) wollen einen Schwimmteich  bauen. Zunächst ein paar kurze Infos zu mir: Ich komme aus der Nähe von Magdeburg, habe eine Frau und zwei Kinder (1 und 4 Jahre alt), viel Platz im Garten und den Wunsch nach einer Wohlfühl-Oase. 

Im Rahmen der Gartengestaltung (Neubau) wurde im vergangenen Jahr der Mutterboden von der zukünftigen Teichfläche entfernt, sodass die Maße und die Form des Teiches bereits feststehen. Der Teich soll eine maximale Ausdehnung von ca. 24m x 14m haben. In dieser Fläche sind die Ufergestaltung und Filtergräben bereits enthalten. Die Gesamtfläche beträgt ca. 260m², das Volumen würde ich auf maximal 200m³ schätzen.

 
 


Seit geraumer Zeit beschäftige ich mich mal mehr und mal weniger intensiv mit der Detailplanung. Am Anfang war ich sehr vom Naturagart Konzept angetan. Aber durch eure Ratschläge und wirklich tollen Teichbauprojekte und Teichbau-Dokus bin ich zumindest teilweise davon abgekommen. Es ist wirklich beeindruckend wie viel Herzblut viele von euch in den Bau des eigenen Teiches stecken und neben der ganzen Schufterei auch noch die Zeit finden von Ihren Erfahrungen zu berichten und anderen Ratschläge zu geben. Daher schon mal ein großes DANKE!

Zurück zu meinem Plan. Vom Naturagart Konzept geblieben sind der Filtergraben, der Ufergraben, und das Stufenprofil (zumindest in Ansätzen). Davon abweichend plane ich vor dem Filtergraben einen Grobfilter (Trommler, EBF) zu installieren und das Ganze mit einem Luftheber zu betreiben. Ich habe dazu eine Skizze angehängt. Geplant sind drei Bodenabläufe und zwei Rohrskimmer, die jeweils in KG110 in einem Sammelschacht landen. Die Ansaugstellen sollen mit Standrohren abschaltbar sein. Von da aus soll es dann in KG250 zum Filter gehen. Vom Filter dann in KG250 zum Luftheberschacht und der Luftheber fördert dann in den Verteilschacht von dem jeweils einmal KG125 in die zwei Filtergräben abgeht und 3xKG125 direkt zurück in den Schwimmteich. Die Rückläufe sollen so angeordnet werden, dass eine Kreiselströmung entsteht.

 

Der Filterkeller soll aus Betonschachtringen gebaut werden (ähnlich wie bei einer Zisterne). Damit will ich mir das aufwendige Mauern sparen. Luftheberschacht, Filter und Schmutzwassersammelschacht sollen in einem 2500er Schacht Platz finden, für Sammelschacht und Verteilschacht sind jeweils 1000er Ringe geplant.

Da wir Kinder haben ist mir die Sicherheit besonders wichtig. Um das Risiko zu minimieren plane ich mit einem Ufergraben (ca. 1m breit). Wer sich durch Matsch und Blumen nicht aufhalten lässt sollte spätestens auf der umlaufenden 10 cm Stufe oder der umlaufenden 30cm Stufe merken, dass es hier nass werden kann.

 

Wegen der Kinder plane ich im Eingangsbereich eine verbreiterte 30cm Stufe und einen großen 80cm tiefen Plansch-Bereich.  Dann folgt die Schwimmzone mit 1,30m Tiefe, zentral dann die Tiefenzone, die ich in 2m Tiefe geplant habe.

Als Folie habe ich zunächst mit EPDM geplant. PE-HD einschweißen lassen kommt aufgrund der Teichgröße und des begrenzten Budgets nicht in Frage. Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Teich zu vermörteln, aber die Naturagart Verbundmatten sind mir einfach zu teuer. Mit der schwarzen Folie unter Wasser könnte ich leben. Aber blanke Folie wird mit der Zeit sicher sehr rutschig, sodass ein Planschen im Planschbereich nicht mehr so einfach möglich sein wird.



Es folgen meine ersten Fragen:

Könnte man nur die Trittflächen (also alle waagerechten Flächen) vermörteln und dann anrauen?

Dann würde es sicher auch einfaches Flies + Armierungsgewebe tun. Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten auf den Stufen (bis 80cm) die Standsicherheit zu gewährleisten?

Wie ist das mit der Verletzungsgefahr bei aufgerauten Mörtelflächen?

Ist die Umsetzung mit den Betonschachtringen ratsam oder gibt es Nachteile, die ich hier übersehe?

Wieviel Liter sollten in den Sammelschacht und den Verteilschacht passen, wenn man von einem Flow von 50m³/h ausgeht?



Ich danke euch schon jetzt für eure Mithilfe und freue mich auf Kritik und Anregungen.



Liebe Grüße



Florian


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Moin Florian, hier ein paar Gedanken von einem anderen Florian 
Ich bin kein Schwimmteichexperte habe aber zwischen den Zeilen ein paar Ansätze gefunden, worüber man vielleicht nochmal nachdenken kann.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Davon abweichend plane ich vor dem Filtergraben einen Grobfilter (Trommler, EBF) zu installieren und das Ganze mit einem Luftheber zu betreiben. Ich habe dazu eine Skizze angehängt. Geplant sind drei Bodenabläufe und zwei Rohrskimmer, die jeweils in KG110 in einem Sammelschacht landen. Die Ansaugstellen sollen mit Standrohren abschaltbar sein. Von da aus soll es dann in KG250 zum Filter gehen. Vom Filter dann in KG250 zum Luftheberschacht und der Luftheber fördert dann in den Verteilschacht von dem jeweils einmal KG125 in die zwei Filtergräben abgeht und 3xKG125 direkt zurück in den Schwimmteich. Die Rückläufe sollen so angeordnet werden, dass eine Kreiselströmung entsteht.


Schwimmteiche haben sicherlich nicht die Anforderungen wie Koiteiche was die Filterleistung angeht.
Mit einem Flow von 50m³ wärst du schon mal nicht schlecht aufgehoben.
Der Trommler wird dann natürlich schon ein kleiner Klopper.
Alternativ selber bauen.

3xBA + 2xSK ergeben rund 46-50m³ im Zulauf bei einem Schwerkraftsystem.
Das ist schon mal nicht verkehrt.
Habe mal kurz nachgerechnet (hoffe richtig ):

*Zulauf *
11 Durchmesser
5,5 r
5 Anzahl
475,15 Oberfläche in cm²

*Filter *
25 Durchmesser
12,5 r
1 Anzahl
490,86 Oberfläche in cm²

*Rücklauf *
12,5 Durchmesser
6,25 r
4 Anzahl
490,86 Oberfläche in cm²

Das ist alles durchaus knapp bemessen finde ich.
Um das System optimal zu betreiben dürfte es dann nur wenig Rohrwiederstände geben, was bei der Teichgröße und den Leitungslängen kaum möglich sein wird.
Daher würde ich im Filter und auch bei den Rückläufen ruhig noch etwas großzügiger planen, was den Durchsatz angeht.
Außerdem glaube ich das man so ein gewaltiges Wasservolumen mit effektiven 3 Rückläufen direkt in den Teich nicht wirklich im Kreis bewegen kann.
Das ist aber nur so ein Gefühl und andere haben da vielleicht mehr Erfahrung.

Ich würde aber auch gleich 1-2 Bodenabläufe mehr verbauen, einfach als Reserveleitung.
Einfach aus dem Grund, weil man mit der Zeit möglicher Weise mit dem System rumspielen will, oder andere Ansprüche bekommt.
Dann ist es nicht verkehrt die Möglichkeiten zu haben mehr Umwälzung zu fahren.
Bodenabläufe nachrüsten wird man nicht mehr, also lieber gleich vorsorgen.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Der Filterkeller soll aus Betonschachtringen gebaut werden (ähnlich wie bei einer Zisterne). Damit will ich mir das aufwendige Mauern sparen. Luftheberschacht, Filter und Schmutzwassersammelschacht sollen in einem 2500er Schacht Platz finden, für Sammelschacht und Verteilschacht sind jeweils 1000er Ringe geplant.



Weiter unten hast du das ja auch nochmal als Frage gestellt, ob Schachtringe Sinn machen.
Ich würde sagen die sind unpraktisch.
Mauern ist meiner Meinung nach weniger aufwendig.
So große Ringe wiegen ja schon einige hundert Kilo, also geht nur Bagger oder Mini-Kran.
Dazu kommt die Form, die ich als unpraktisch sehe.
Fast alle Gerätschaften sind eckig die in den Keller kommen und es ist ja wie im Haus.
Hättest du ein rundes Haus, könntest du nichts an die Wand stellen und man würde super viel Platz verschenken.
Ein Durchmesser von 2,5m kommt einem viel vor, aber leg dir das mal mit einem Schlauch hin und dann noch die Geräte abstecken.
Du wirst merken, dass man sich nicht bequem darin bewegen kann.
Ab einer gewissen tiefe braucht man auch einen Einstieg, oder eine Leiter.
Auch da sehe ich den Vorteil beim eckigen Keller, wegen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten, oder einer kleinen Treppe.
Und bei einerm 200m³ Teich sollte man sich schon ein wenig Platz bereit halten in einem Keller.
2,50x4m halte ich für Sinvoll, unabhängig wa da jetzt erst mal rein kommt.
Wäre auch eine gute Oberfläche für eine Terrasse.

Ich man sieht es auch immer wieder, dass sich einige früher oder später doch ein paar Fische in den Teich setzen. Das müssen keine Koi sein, aber wenn man dann doch mal mit Biofilter und anderem arbeite möchte, ist es einfach sinvoll den Platz im Filterkeller zu haben und man nicht gezwungen ist wieder die Schaufel in die Hand zu nehmen.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Als Folie habe ich zunächst mit EPDM geplant. PE-HD einschweißen lassen kommt aufgrund der Teichgröße und des begrenzten Budgets nicht in Frage. Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Teich zu vermörteln, aber die Naturagart Verbundmatten sind mir einfach zu teuer. Mit der schwarzen Folie unter Wasser könnte ich leben. Aber blanke Folie wird mit der Zeit sicher sehr rutschig, sodass ein Planschen im Planschbereich nicht mehr so einfach möglich sein wird.



Eine so riesige Fläche zu vermörteln würde ich einfach nicht machen, weil es unglaublich viel Arbeit ist und nur extra kostet wie ich finde.
Außerdem hätte ich immer bedenken, was passiert, wenn die Folie doch mal kaputt geht und man durch den Mörtel nicht mehr ran kommt.
Nein, ich kenne keinen Fall, aber einfach nur als Risikominimierung denke ich das.
Wenn du Bedenken wegen Rutschgefahr hast, dann kann man vielleicht nur einen Teilbereich mit einer Matte versehen.
Oder sogar mit Steinplatten unter Wasser arbeiten, oder anti-rutsch-Matten?
Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. März 2017)

@floriw2000:

Du hast hier eine sehr gute Anfangsplanung. Freut mich!

Mein Schwimmteich entspricht so....fast Deinen geplanten Teich-Dimensionen.
Vermutlich- kennst Du bereits meine Bau-Doku von NG....
------
So kleine Details aus eigener Erfahrung:

*Folie in einem Stück:*

-habe ja ebenfalls EPDM- Folie: riesige Faltenbildung und somit ca. 100m² Folie in Falten und Randzugaben teuer bezahlt und "verloren"

*Vermörteln:*

-alle Oberflächen im Teich bekommen einen Biofilm und werden rutschig wie Schmierseife- das muss man bei "Sicherheitsstufen" und Treppen bedenken
-Vermörteln ist eine riesen Arbeit..und Materialaufwand und man kommt an die Folie nie mehr ran...- es gibt hier einen Tröt zum Vermörteln mit guten Tips

-rutschsicher sind unter Wasser die von mir verwendeten KANN- Logsleeper- Betonplatten in rauher Bahnschwellen Optik und die mit einem Quast strukturierten Betonoberfläche der -30cm-Stufe.
Bei der -60 und -90- Stufe habe ich leider die Oberfläche mit der Glättkelle glatt abgezogen (mein Fehler)....man kann dort nicht sicher stehen- ist eher eine Unfallquelle als "Sicherheitsaspekt"
Selbst im Teich bei ca. 140cm Teichtiefe (habe Längstgefälle von 140 auf 190cm) kann ich nicht auf dem glatten Boden stehen...

*Stufen:*

-Stufen im Schwimmteich nach NG- Idee ist ja gut gemeint- aber ich würde maximal eine -30 und eine -60 Stufe bauen.
Die -90 raubt nur Platz und Volumen, stört beim Schwimmen. Mulm setzt sich drauf ab...

Den nächsten Teich....würde ich von den Profilen her anders planen, bauen- ähnlich

*Rhabanus*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-rhabanus´-teichdoku-lh-ebf-insel-lifra-konzept.46088/page-5#post-545499
nur, dass seine Stufen und Schrägen am Rand zu steil sind, zwar teuer von der Handwerksleistung, aber endgültig und ohne viel Schalsteinplackerei

oder hier von der Form her auch sehr schön:
*PeterBoden*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-schwimmteich-von-peter.33275/
allerdings mit kaum Technik- was nicht schlecht sein muß. Problem kann nur werden, wenn man ggf. nicht zu frieden ist mit Teich- und Sichttiefe (Beim Peter klappe es ja- aber kein Teich ist gleich!)

Folie aus PEHD einschweißen lassen- mittig Schwimmbereich mit steilen Wänden -200 z.B. bis auf -60 z.B., dann umlaufend eine "Flachzone" und auch einen Steifen am Rand  aus eingefärbten Beton von 20cm Breite zum laufen, Sicherheit- ggf. nochmals eine Stufe auf -30

Zumindest ein paar Pflanzzonen im Schwimmteich lockern das Bild erheblich auf..sieht einfach natürlicher aus.

Pflanzsubstrat: 10cm lehmhaltiger, humusfreier Sand. Wird sowieso durchwurzelt- aber: Mulm bleibt da oberflächlich liegen und dringt nicht in freie Räume ein wie bei Kies.
---------

*Technik:*
schon recht gut geplant, aber hier auch Anmerkungen:

-*Saugleitungen* in KG 125- alle!
-durch die Standrohrkammer hast Du gute Möglichkeiten dort mal zu spülen, falls sich etwas absetzt- der Vorteil ist der geringere hydr. Widerstand und somit weniger diff- Druck/ Pegelabsenkung vorm TF!
-*Skimmer* die von messner 200- sind genau für KG125 gedacht.
-*BA* in einer Reihe.....habe ich auch 4 Stück- besser wäre es alle mehr in der Mitte anzuordnen- so im Dreieck...
die Ba wie bei Zacky entweder aus ABS mit dem "Trick" dort KG125 einkleben oder bei Teichauskleidung aus HDPE werden diese vom Teichbauer eingeschweißt.

-*Filterkeller* aus Schachtringen- in den ersten "Ring" muß die Standrohrkammer mit dem TF plus Verrohrung rein, dann zweiten Ring für LH??
Dritten Ring als Biokammer??

Wäre mir zu viel "Ringelei" mit dem Risiko, dass der TF etc. nicht reinpasst.
Ein eckiger Filterkeller mit Terrasse oder Gartenhaus obendrüber ist da besser.

Vor dem Bau des Filterkellers für den passenden TF entscheiden (Ammerland, Lavair, PP etc..) und dann an Hand der Filtermaße genau planen- auch da kommt sicher Hilfe und Tips.

*Übergang vom TF zum LH- Schacht:*
Möglichst den "Ausgang" des TF so tief wie möglich am TF- Gehäuse oder am Boden Richtung LH- Schacht!
So bleibt dort am Boden kein Feinstschmodder ("etwas" geht auch durch die feinen Siebe durch und sedimentiert) liegen und der LH saugt Dir nicht den Wasserstand unter OK Rohr wie bei mir.
Wenn ich Vollast fahre - ca. 160W benötigte el. Leistung und ca. 120l Luft- ist der Wasserstand nur etwas über dem KG 250 Rohr vom TF zum LH Schacht.....hatte mich an der "professionellen" Position des KG 200 Ausgangs der LH Einschubkammer orientiert....und in gleicher Position den KG250 eingeschweißt...


*Luftheber*- supi- einfach die NR. 1 bei großen Umwälzvolumen (und auch bei kleineren). Nicht nur der geringe Energieverbrauch- auch Ausfallsicherheit (gering),
Ersatzteile, Verschleiß, Verstopfungsanfälligkeit (gleich null)
sind Aspekte...
So ein Luftheber in KG 200 und ca. 2m lang wäre ganz gut für 5-6 Saugstellen.
MAn kann den obern Bogen und Durchgang zur Biokammer auch in KG250 bauen und dann probieren....ggf. doch LH in KG250 oder im senkrechten Teil reduzieren 250/200 und dann Steigrohr KG200.

Der *LH- Schacht* sollte ca. 2,5m lang sein- ganz grob oben 20cm über OK Wasser, bleiben 2,3m übrig,.. Je nach Konstrukt ist der LH dann ca. 2m lang von der eff. Länge OK Ausströmer bis UK waagerechter Bogen oben.

*Entlüfterabzweig* in KG160 nach oben für Abschäumer und geräuschloses Entweichen der Luft.

*Biokammer*- da bin ich ja gerade wieder am "Lernen":
Baue diese "rund" oder oval oder eckig mit abgerundeten Ecken. LH- Einlauf tangential!

So ca. 1,5m im Druchmesser.....Bodenablauf unten, Rücklaufrohre sollten nicht die Kreisbewegung hemmen.
GGF. die Rückläufe mittig anordnen- ich habe da schon Ideen
Also alles praktisch wie Vortex- Prinzip.

*Rückläufe:*
 Ebenfalls KG 125- in Anzahl gleich den Saugleitungen oder 1 x mehr.
Kurz vor Folienflansch auf KG110 reduzieren und teichseitig dann "experimentieren" mit Bogen/ knackiger Verjüngung auf z.B. 63/70 mm für Kreiselströmung.

*Pflanzenfilterteich:*
-habe ich ja auch....lass bloß die __ Wasserschraube raus...sehr invasiv und gammelt über Winter komplett weg. Jetzt kann ich den Matsch rausholen, bevor sich alles zu Dünger zersetzt.
-Unterwasserpflanzen sind wichtig und ggf. etwas __ Hechtkraut für´s Auge etc.

*Ufergraben:*
Muss nicht so breit sein. Der Teichrand wird ja vermutlich sowieso etwas höher als der Garten...da reichen 30-40cm Breite voll Matschepampe und Pflanzen aus- und dann kommt ja ggf. die -30 Stufe
Dort ggf. "Schilfpflanzen"wie __ Rohrkolben etc. rauslassen- sind sehr invasiv!

nur "kleine" Anregungen.

Letztendlich sind ja die Geschmäcker individuell, was vor allem Teichform und Pflanzzonen betrifft.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. März 2017)

Hallo Florian,

deine Planungen gefallen mir. Die Folie würde ich faltenfrei einschweißen lassen, den Filterkeller würde ich rechteckig gestalten. Auch wenn einige anderer Meinung sind, bei einem reinen Schwimmteich würde bei 200 m³ auch ein Flow von 20 m³/h reichen. Baue aber trotzdem so wie du geplant hast, ein LH ist ja einfach zu drosseln und Reserve ist immer gut. Man weiss ja nie was noch alles kommt.

Anfangs sagen alle ich will keine Fische, bis sie welche haben!  Und selbst dann liegst du mit deiner Planung im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Rhabanus (13. März 2017)

Hi Florian,
na das ist doch mal ein tolles Projekt. Freu mich schon auf ne schöne Doku ....
Wenn du daran denkst, die Fläche zu vermörteln, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch nochmal die HDPE-Version anfragen (ohne zu vermörteln). Das müsste gefühlsmäßig identisch von den Kosten bzw. Aufwand sein.
Mein Rat ginge zu solch einer 100m³/h-Filteranlage* wie bei mir (auch wenn Roland sagt, 20m³/h reichen ...  .... ) Ich habe am WE meine Anlage in Betrieb genommen und mich etwas geärgert, dass von dem Mulm, der sich über den Winter angesammelt hat, nur ein Fadenalgenbüschel und ne __ Krebsschere in den Filter verirrt hat. 
Also Neo angezogen, rein in den Teich und Boden gefegt ....
  
Liebe Grüße
Michael

_* OK, muss wohl eher 80m³/h Anlage sagen, mehr habe ich mit meiner Messmethode nicht nachweisen können_


----------



## trampelkraut (14. März 2017)

Ich sags ja, der Mulm bleibt bei 100m³/h genauso liegen wie bei 20m³/h.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. März 2017)

Aber nur, wenn man Pumpe und Filter aus hat über dem Winter.
Im vollen Betrieb kann es durchaus zu weniger Mulm  Boden kommen.

Bei mir habe ich auch mit Teleskopstiel und Schrubber die Stufen geputzt

Stufen sind da echt nervig....
Anlage auf volle Pulle und der Tf hat den aufgewirbelten Mulm brav entsorgt. 

Die BA saugen nur das ab, was schwebt oder nochmal aufgewirbelt wird.


----------



## floriw2000 (15. März 2017)

Das ging ja flott mit den ersten Hinweisen. Danke euch! 
Entschuldigt die verspätete Rückmeldung aber die Zeit für eine ausführliche Antwort hat gefehlt. Und ich wollte euch nicht mit einem kurzen Danke abspeisen. 

Also aus euren bisherigen Beiträgen entnehme ich:

Saugleitungen in KG125. Rückläufe ebenfalls, jedoch besser einer mehr. Verbindung zwischen Sammelschacht und Filter sowie Filter und Luftheberschacht müsste dann ebenfalls größer werden, richtig?

Würde 1x KG250 und 1x KG160 passen? Oder gar 1x KG315? Reicht dann 1xKG250 vom Luftheber zum Verteilschacht oder muss das dann auch größer werden?

*Mehr Ansaugleitungen? Größerer Flow?*

Den Luftheber auf eine große Umwälzung auszurichten ist ja kein Problem. Problematisch ist, dass Filter die für Umwälzraten > 50m³ geeignet sind, einfach zu teuer sind. Ich habe ein Auge auf den PP50 bzw. PP65 von BGM-Teichtechnik geworfen. Das wäre finanziell aber der äußerste Schmerzpunkt. Von daher würde ich maximal auf 6 Ansaugstellen gehen (wenn es denn der PP65 werden sollte). Kennt ihr noch Alternativen für Trommler und EBFs in dieser Preisregion?

*Schachtringe statt Filterkeller?*

Ihr würdet also eher zum rechteckigen Standard-Filterkeller tendieren. Der Grund, warum ich auf die Schachtringe gekommen bin ist, dass mein Schwiegervater Tiefbauer ist. Schweres Gerät ist also vorhanden und er hat Erfahrungen mit den Ringen. Mit Schachtringen würde der „Filterkeller“ dann innerhalb von einem Tag stehen. Meine Maurererfahrungen sind bisher aufs Lego Spielen begrenzt. ;-) Von daher weiß ich nicht wie gut ich das hinbekommen würde, bzw. was für ein zeitlicher Aufwand das ist.

Ich habe mal die zwei Varianten von Filterkellern angehängt. Platztechnisch ist so ein gemauerter, rechteckiger Keller natürlich besser. Aber ich finde, auch in dem Runden Keller hat man etwas Platz zum werkeln. Und überbauen könnte man den ja auch mit einer rechteckigen Terrasse. 

 

 

Wie tief sollte der Filterkeller denn sein? Reichen 2m?



*Vermörteln. *

Ist natürlich ein riesiger finanzieller und zeitlicher Aufwand. Das ist mir bewusst und wie gesagt, wegen der Optik würde ich es nicht machen. Eigentlich nur für die Standhaftigkeit. Ich hätte mir gedacht, dass man nur die Flächen vermörtelt auf die man tritt. Da reicht dann vielleicht auch ein einfaches Flies in Verbindung mit ganz normalen Armierungsgewebe. Soweit meine Laienhafte Theorie. ;-) Die Bahnschwellen habe ich auch auf dem Schirm. Für größere Flächen ist das aber eher nichts. Eventuell für die Stufen. Der Hauptgrund für meine Überlegungen ist, dass meine Kinder sicher planschen können sollen ohne unkontrolliert umher zu rutschen.


@Rhabanus: Du hast doch auch einen Plansch-Bereich aus reiner Folie. Wie sieht es da in der Praxis mit dem Halt aus? Gerade bei den kleineren Nutzern. 

*Die 80cm Stufe*

Auf die 80cm Stufe (ist ja eigentlich als größerer Bereich geplant) würde ich ungern verzichten, weil das momentan (und für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre ) der einzige Bereich ist, in dem die Kinder planschen können ohne schwimmen zu müssen.

*PE-Folie faltenfrei verlegen lassen?*

Klingt an sich gut, aber ich vermute dass es nicht gerade günstig ist. Und dann bliebe aber noch immer das „Rutsch-Problem“… Mit wie viel muss man denn für Einschweißen von PEHD je m² rechnen? Habt ihr Empfehlungen bei wem ich da anfragen könnte?

*Noch mehr Fragen*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Spülwasser (Abwasser) des Filters? Könnte man dies in einer Tonne sammeln und es für die Gartenbewässerung verwenden? Dazu dann ein Überlauf und ein Versickerungsschacht? Oder sind die Mengen so gering, dass sich dies nicht lohnen würde?

Weiterhin frage ich mich noch immer welches Volumen in etwa die Sammelkammer und die Einblaskammer (Verteilkammer) haben sollten (bei einem angenommenen Flow von ca. 50 m³/h).

@ThorstenC: Du hast ja wieder mal massig kleine und feine Details in deinem Beitrag erwähnt. Auf die werde ich sicher nochmal zurückkommen wenn die Grobplanung durch ist.  Wozu baust du denn eine Bio-Kammer? Du hast doch einen Filtergraben.

Nochmals danke für die vielen hilfreichen Ratschläge. Auf geht es in die nächste Runde. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2017)

Alternativen bei den Vorfiltern gibt es einige-
-sehr gute Gebrauchtfilter (dabei immer beachten, dass jede Maschine irgendwann gewartet werden muß und Verschleißteile hat...)
BlingBling- das wäre ein starkes Stück, aber komplett etwas zu teuer- zumal ggf. die Biokammer und Rückläufe noch LH- tauglich umgebaut werden müsste.
Aber der TF ist schoneinmal eine Hausnummer.
Zuleitungen kommen von unten an im TF und lassen sich so durch aufgesteckte Rohre mit Muffe abschiebern.
http://koi-live.de/ftopic46957.html

-TF wie Ammerland, Lavair etc..sind auch nett- aber etwas teurer. Zumal der PP schon mit Steuerung (und ggf. Spülpumpe) komplett ist.

-PE- Folie gibt es viel Firmen, die so etwas bauen. Bei Rhabanus war es Firma Lifra.
-Die eckige Planungsvariante ist schon sehr gut!
-Tiefe des Filterkellers- theoretisch reicht die Tiefe aus, die Dir der TF vom Gehäusemaß vorgibt.
LH- Kammer ja tiefer und "Biokammer"=LH- Einblaskammer= Rücklauf-Verteilerschacht ebenfalls.

Der Pflanzenfilterteich ist ja gut gemeint, dass die Pflanzen dort Nitrat=Dünger für die Algen dem Wasser entziehen.

Bei Fischen im Teich entstehen aber "andere" Ammoniak- Verbindungen. Und diese kann man von speziellen Bakterien in Nitrat umwandeln lassen. Also Helix bietet sich sehr gut als "Biomedium" an.

Zudem konnte ich gut in meiner "Biokammer" beobachten, dass sich dort noch Schmutz- Feinanteile (die durch jedes TF- Sieb gehen) am Boden sammeln. Dort habe ich ebenfalls einen BA und lasse ab und zu den Schmutz per Zugschieber ablaufen.

Aus meinen bescheidenen Erfahrungen heraus- kann es günstig sein die LH- Einblaskammer rund oder sehr strömungsgünstig zu bauen. Den LH- Einlauf tangential- Kreiselströmung. Dann sammelt sich wie bei einem Vortex der Schmutz unten mittig am Boden.

Die Helix- Füllung ist bei zur Zeit 3 Koi wie bei mir mehr "Interesse" am funktionieren der Strömungen in der Biokammer.
Ggf. wird durch das Helix noch etwas Feinschmutz abgefangen und der sinkt irgendwann zu Boden.
Ich muß dazu aber noch etwas beobachten und optimieren.
Zur Zeit schwimmt das neue Helix noch zu sehr auf und befindet sich stark angehäuft an der Oberfläche oberhalb der Kreiselströmung....

So 1,5m³ Inhalt kann nicht schaden....1m² Oberfläche und 1,5m tief z.B. oder eine Runde Biokammer mit ca. 1,5m Durchmesser..

Knackpunkt ist immer die Abdichtung der Zu -und Abläufe.
KG300 bist Du auf der sehr sicheren Seite zum und vom TF weg!
bei PEHD kann dort PEHD Rohr mit 300mm eingeschweißt werden.

PVC- Rohr und Kammer in GFK auskleben geht auch problemlos. KG ist ja PVC und lässt sich gut mit GFK einkleben.

Vermutlich hat jemand aus der Tiefbaubranche noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten...Schachtböden mit diversen Anschlußmöglichkeiten...etc...


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Spülwasser (Abwasser) des Filters? Könnte man dies in einer Tonne sammeln und es für die Gartenbewässerung verwenden? Dazu dann ein Überlauf und ein Versickerungsschacht? Oder sind die Mengen so gering, dass sich dies nicht lohnen würde?


Das Ablauf- & Schmutzwasser vom Vorfilter kann man auffangen und zum Gießen nutzen. Zuvor sollte es aber dennoch einen Grobfilter durchlaufen, damit der grobe Schmutz nicht in der Pumpe hängen bleibt. Einen Notüberlauf zum Versickern würde ich schon einplanen, denn es fällt auf die Dauer schon ein Menge Brauchwasser an.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Weiterhin frage ich mich noch immer welches Volumen in etwa die Sammelkammer und die Einblaskammer (Verteilkammer) haben sollten (bei einem angenommenen Flow von ca. 50 m³/h).


Ich persönlich würde keine Sammelkammer machen, sondern direkt entsprechend der Anschlüsse an den Vorfilter gehen. Hier ist evtl. das Problem vorhanden, dass die Anschlüsse nur DN 110 sind. Evtl. ließe sich dies durch den Verkäufer aber auch auf DN 125 anpassen, weiß aber nicht, ob der Platz dafür überhaupt vorhanden wäre. Meine Befürchtungen wären halt, dass in der Sammelkammer der Zulauf auch entsprechend beruhigt wird und sich dort bereits erster Schmutz absetzt, der dann wieder regelmäßig manuell entfernt werden muss.


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

Ein paar Ideen/Anmerkungen habe ich auch wieder. 



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Wie tief sollte der Filterkeller denn sein? Reichen 2m?


2m reichen locker.
Eigentlich braucht nur für den Luftheber eine solche Tiefe geschaffen werden.
Also eine Art Schacht.
Der Rest kann wie Thorsten geschrieben hat theoretisch auf Einbauhöhe Trommelfilter bleiben.
Ich würde die Kammer aber einfach 1,50m tief machen, weil man da Behälter und anderes gut reinpacken kann.
Der Trommelfilter braucht dann halt ein Gestell oder ähnliches.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Spülwasser (Abwasser) des Filters? Könnte man dies in einer Tonne sammeln und es für die Gartenbewässerung verwenden?


Ja, man kann damit wohl den Garten bewässern.
Man sollte nur zusehen, das die Pumpe und der Ausgang der Bewässerung auch den Grobschmutz verarbeiten können.
Und nicht vergessen, sollte man den Winterbetrieb.
Im Winter wird man seinen Garten wohl eher nicht bewässern und muss dabei noch zusehen, das einem die Leitung nicht einfriert, die das Wasser aus dem Keller fördert.



> floriw2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weiterhin frage ich mich noch immer welches Volumen in etwa die Sammelkammer und die Einblaskammer (Verteilkammer) haben sollten (bei einem angenommenen Flow von ca. 50 m³/h).
> ...



Eine Sammelkammer kann den Vorteil haben, dass man von dort aus mit einem großen Querschnitt in den Vorfilter gehen kann.
Das ist nicht nur strömungsgünstig, man hat auch die Möglichkeit mit Standrohren die Zuläufe abzuschiebern.
Normalerweise benötigt man sonst für jede ankommende Leitung einen Zugschieber, wenn man diese schließen will. Da kann man bares Geld sparen. 
Aber ich würde weder das eine, noch das andere als den goldenen Weg bezeichnen. 
Es hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei Fischen im Teich entstehen aber "andere" Ammoniak- Verbindungen.


Es sind Stickstoff-Verbindungen die im Stickstoff-Kreislauf ihr Unwesen treiben. 

Fische scheiden Ammonium über die Kiemen aus.
Bakterien im Biofilter und den Teichwänden wandeln dies unter Aufnahme von Sauerstoff zu Nitrit um.
Dann gibt es noch andere Bakterien die Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln, welches entweder durch Pflanzen aufgenommen werden kann, oder in sauerstofflosen Faulprozessen abgebaut wird.
So mal im Groben beschrieben.


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Fische scheiden Ammonium über die Kiemen aus



kleine Korrektur: Ammoniak scheiden sie aus; das wird im Wasser zu Ammonium


----------



## Rhabanus (16. März 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund für meine Überlegungen ist, dass meine Kinder sicher planschen können sollen ohne unkontrolliert umher zu rutschen.
> 
> 
> ..... Du hast doch auch einen Plansch-Bereich aus reiner Folie. Wie sieht es da in der Praxis mit dem Halt aus? Gerade bei den kleineren Nutzern.
> ...



Ja, ich habe einen großen 80cm-Bereich. Praktisch die Hälfte der Fläche. Ist auch ganz angenehm für die erwachsene Generation. Ich glaube, meine Schwiegermutter war noch nicht einmal im tiefen Bereich ...
Bzgl. Halt habe ich noch keine langfristigen Erfahrungen. Wasser ist ja erst seit Spätsommer 2016 drin. Nach einigen Wochen war der Boden aalglatt, da hatte ich eine Algenblüte vor dem Herrn. Beim Fegen bin ich mit den Füßen weggerutscht, der Besen verharrte an seiner Position.
Dieser Rutschfilm war zum Herbst dann weg und jetzt ist er auch (noch?) nicht da.
Ich wüsste aber nicht, dass meine Kinder während des rutschigen Bodens sich anders verhalten hätten als davor/danach. Ok, man läuft etwas vorsichtiger, aber man geht ja nicht unter. Boden unter den Füßen hat man ja immer.
Ich würde auch zusehen, dass die Kinder frühzeitig das Schwimmen lernen. Wenn sie´s dann können, ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit sowieso egal. Und davor sollten sie meiner Meinung immer Armreifen o.ä. anhaben. Diese Sicherungsmaßnahme im Grunde auch ohne Berücksichtigung der Gleiteigenschaften des Bodens......


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2017)

Hier siehst Du den Filterkellerbereich für den TF bei mir:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...0-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-4

War ursprünglich 1,15m tief (für die beiden Spaltsiebfilter vorher..) und für den TF (in meinem Fall eine PE Kiste für den Einschub-TF) musste ich ein 32cm hohes Podest aus Beton bauen.
Es ist also je nach TF Variante, Gehäuse, Anschlüssen immer individuell.
Filterkeller im TF- Bereich 1m reicht.

Ich kann nur dazu raten insbes. den Ausgang des TF so tief wie möglich am Gehäuse anbauen zu lassen- oder am Boden!

Nachträglich angebaut:

LH- Schacht nat. tiefer- steht bei mir ca. 2,3m unter OK Wasser.

Biokammer ist bei mir ca. 175cm tief- bei ca. 1m² Oberfläche.


----------



## floriw2000 (16. März 2017)

Schon wieder so eine rege Beteiligung. Super! 

Und gleich noch etwas über die biologischen Abläufe gelernt. Prima.

Fische sollen aber nicht in den Teich. Von daher werde ich kein Helix brauchen.

Jetzt hat Zacky mich mit der Verunreinigung der Sammelkammer aber verunsichert. Wie sieht es denn in der Praxis aus? Wie oft müsst ihr die Sammelkammer reinigen?

Wenn ich mir einen neuen Filter kaufe, dann kann ich ja angeben was für Zuläufe und Abläufe der haben soll. Somit wäre sicher auch 5 oder 6 x KG 125 kein Problem. Einen Filter mit 300er Zugang wäre ja auch eine individuelle Bestellung.

Gibt es denn neben den Vorteilen, dass man die Zuläufe mit Standrohren regeln kann und dass der Druckverlust bei einem großen Ausgang zum Filter kleiner ist weitere Vorteile der Sammelkammer? Gibt es für KG125 bezahlbare Zugschieber? Eine kurze Recherche hat einen Preis von 100,- € ausgespuckt. Das ist bei 5-6 Stück natürlich ein nicht zu verachtender Posten…


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn neben den Vorteilen, dass man die Zuläufe mit Standrohren regeln kann und dass der Druckverlust bei einem großen Ausgang zum Filter kleiner ist weitere Vorteile der Sammelkammer? Gibt es für KG125 bezahlbare Zugschieber?


Ja gibt es.
Man braucht eben keine teuren Zugschieber. 
Und man kann bequem eine UVC darin platzieren. 



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen neuen Filter kaufe, dann kann ich ja angeben was für Zuläufe und Abläufe der haben soll. Somit wäre sicher auch 5 oder 6 x KG 125 kein Problem


Also 6x125 wird spannend am PP50. 
Von den Seiten vielleicht noch 1-2 Zuläufe. 
Braucht aber Platz links und rechts neben dem Gerät in der Filterkammer.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Zacky mich mit der Verunreinigung der Sammelkammer aber verunsichert. Wie sieht es denn in der Praxis aus? Wie oft müsst ihr die Sammelkammer reinigen?


Ich habe keine Sammelkammer. 
Aber lass doch den Dreck sich sammeln. 
Ist er aus dem Teich weg.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Fische sollen aber nicht in den Teich


Spätestens wenn die Kleinen kein Bock mehr auf den Teich haben ist es soweit. Oder halt daneben den Koiteich setzen. Der Trend geht zum Zweitteich.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. März 2017)

Immer schön variabel und zukunftsorientiert bauen.

Lass den LH in eine großzügige Kammer reinpumpen wie schon beschrieben.
Wenn Fische doch in den Teich kommen, brauchst Du nur noch Helix reinkippen, musst aber nix mehr umbauen.

Meine Biokammer hat unten einen BA zum Kanal. Ab und zu öffne ich den Schieber und dadurch wird sich unten sammelnder Feinschmutz entfernt. Ist nicht viel- aber immer etwas, weil auch immer ein Teil der Schmutzfracht durch die Siebe geht, weil zu fein.....und das kann sich in der "LH Einblaskammer" dann absetzen.


----------



## floriw2000 (17. März 2017)

Die LH Einblaskammer stelle ich ja nicht in Frage. Die ist soweit gesetzt. Da könnten sich also zur Not auch ein paar Fische in den Teich verirren. 

Ich habe vielleicht eine Lösung, wie man mit PEHD einschweißen auch gleich das Rutsch-Problem lösen könnte. Es gibt strukturierte PEHD Folien: z.B. hier 

Wenn PEHD (strukturiert) preislich passt, wäre dies natürlich die perfekte Lösung. 

Die ersten Anfragen für PEHD sind draußen – ihr seid Schuld.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Wenn PEHD (strukturiert) preislich passt, wäre dies natürlich die perfekte Lösung.


Nimm Sandrau die anderen Materialien sind zumeist der Spitz...Karo-Waben Muster geht auch noch.


----------



## Rhabanus (17. März 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt strukturierte PEHD Folien


Na bitte.
Dein Link verweist auf schwarze Folie. Das willst du auch, oder? Wir hatten im Planungsgremium endlose Diskussionen, "scharzes Loch" und so.... Bei Kois ist es vielleicht ok, dann sieht man die Schuppenfärbungen besser bei dem Kontrast. 
Wir haben dann die türkisfarbende Folie - auch von agru  genommen. Vor einer Woche hat meine Faru nochmal bestätigt, dass die Mehrkosten dafür (wir haben quasi einen doppelten Boden) sich mehr als gelohnt haben. Aus optischen Gründen.
Bei der STruktur könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine Reinigung (Z.B. Algenfilm abfegen) sicher aufwendiger ist als wie bei meiner glatten Folie. Aber vielleicht sieht man die ALgenreste auf schwarzem Untergrund auch gar nicht so deutlich....


----------



## ThorstenC (18. März 2017)

Lass mal Deine Frau jetzt ins Wasser zum Mulm bürsten.

Wenn ihr unbedingt einen Flachbereich haben wollt, der rutschfest ist, dann kann man auch über 4 cm Beton nachdenken.
Eingefärbt...struktur...sandfarben.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt einen Flachbereich haben wollt, der rutschfest ist, dann kann man auch über 4 cm Beton nachdenken.
> Eingefärbt...struktur...sandfarben.


Ist eine Gute Idee. Macht Sinn. Besenrau. Beton bzw. Trasszement und mit einem groben Besen eine Struktur drauf bürsten.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2017)

Es reicht eigentlich den Beton (Betonmörtel) mit einem Quast abzupinseln, die dadurch entstehende Struktur ist rutschfest. Ich hab das im gesammten Teich so gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## floriw2000 (22. März 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Dein Link verweist auf schwarze Folie. Das willst du auch, oder?


Ich habe nichts gegen schwarze Folie. Da sieht man den Dreck wenigstens nicht so sehr. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt einen Flachbereich haben wollt, der rutschfest ist, dann kann man auch über 4 cm Beton nachdenken.
> Eingefärbt...struktur...sandfarben.


So war ja mein ursprünglicher Gedanke. Alle Trittflächen vermörteln (und nur die Trittflächen). Aber wenn es eine rutschhemmende Folie gibt, dann würde ich dies natürlich bevorzugen.

Knackpunkt wird der Preis sein. Und da habe ich bisher noch keine Auskunft erhalten. Bleibt also nichts anderes als abzuwarten.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. März 2017)

Kannst auch den Beton kalkulieren.
Kies Trasszement Eisenoxyd als Farbe
Es gibt hier auch einen Tröt zum vermörteln.

So 4 cm Schichtstärke reichen.
Viel mehr ist im Haus auch nicht als Estrich...
Bei mir war mal eine Estrichfirma für 8 Euro den qm...komplett..


----------



## floriw2000 (22. März 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kannst auch den Beton kalkulieren.
> Kies Trasszement Eisenoxyd als Farbe
> Es gibt hier auch einen Tröt zum vermörteln.
> 
> So 4 cm Schichtstärke reichen.



Habe ich gefunden. Die Mischung dann einfach auf einer Fließlage verteilen, dazu noch Armierungsgewebe und fertig?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei mir war mal eine Estrichfirma für 8 Euro den qm...komplett..


War das Angebot für deinen Teich?


----------



## ThorstenC (22. März 2017)

Teich habe ich alleine per Hand angemischt und vermörtelt- war kein Spaziergang.irgendwie Rekord lag bei ca. 40...45 Mischer am Tag- selber angemischt, runter gekarrt und eingebaut...nicht empfehlenswert.

Nein, im Wintergarten.
Die Preise solen aber noch so ungefähr liegen bei Betonestrich im Wohnungsbau.
Etwas teurer wird es vermutlich wegen Trasszement...

Armierungsgewebe hast Du im Haus auch nicht im Estrich- und da ist Styropor drunter...
Aber schaden kann sowas nie- oder Fibrinfasern für Beton. Einfach mit in den Mischer- Estrichfirmen wissen schon, was gemeint ist- keine Stahfasern---

Bei PEHD Folie benötigst Du kein Fließ mehr! Genau wie in den Pflanzzonen unter dem Substrat- bei PVC entweder wirklich wurzelfestes Vließ oder Beton..
Kannst gleich in den Kostenvergeich der verschiedenen Folien einbeziehen....

Aber soviel Fläche hast Du nicht. Bei sandfarben fällt etwas Mulm auch nicht so optisch auf. Den letzten Anstrich macht sowieso die Natur. Sebst Koiteich aus schwarzen PEHD haben irgendwann Algenrasen komplett drauf- hat aber noch andere Ursachen.

Sieh Dir mal die Teich von Rhabanus oder Anz111 von der Form an- in der Mitte Schwimmbereich- aussen Übergang zur Flachzone.
Wenn man diesen Übergang bei -80cm z.B. baut und ringsherum einen 20cm breiten eingefärbten Betonbereich macht plus der Flachzone zum planschen (die Dich später ggf. beim schwimmen ärgern wird...)

Dann hast Du gleich die Sicherheitsstufe....und kanst drauf stehen, rum laufen. Die Kinder stehen drauf und werfen sich die Bälle  zu etc...


----------



## floriw2000 (24. März 2017)

Ich hatte heute ein längeres Gespräch mit LIFRA. War sehr interessant. Von sandrauer PEHD-Folie hat er abgeraten, da sich diese nicht reinigen lässt und nach kurzer Zeit äußerst bescheiden aussieht. Weiterhin hat er vorgeschlagen die Rückläufe in KG160 zu machen - dafür dann weniger. Luftheber würde er mit einer Thomas-200 betreiben. Bei einem LH in KG250 schafft man dann ca. 70m³/h und bei KG200 50-60 m³/h. Der 200er LH soll nicht so empfindlich gegenüber Höhendifferenzen sein. Als LH Schacht benötige ich dann mindestens DN600 besser DN700. Positiv: Nach einer ersten groben Kostenschätzung könnte das PEHD-faltenfrei einbringen mitsamt BA's und Skimmer abdichten geradeso ins Budget passen.  Knackpunkt ist der Gesamtbedarf an Folie. Da haben wir jetzt 300 m² angenommen. Ich denke aber, da es deutlich mehr ist. 

Dann habe ich bei BGM wegen dem PP65 Trommler angefragt. Maximale Größe für Ein- und Ausgänge ist DN200. Jeweils zwei davon sollten doch dann bei mir passen, oder? Ausgänge an der Unterseite anbringen ist kein Problem.

Das war es erstmal mit den Neuigkeiten. Ich wünsche euch ein schönes und sonniges WE.


----------



## Teich4You (24. März 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Knackpunkt ist der Gesamtbedarf an Folie. Da haben wir jetzt 300 m² angenommen


So könnte ich nicht planen. 
Und open-End-Angebote würde ich nicht annehmen, wo dann Nachträge in unbekannter Höhe kommen können.
Aber das ist eben nur meine Ansicht.

Kann mir vorstellen, das bei ausladenden und komplexen Formen die Ermittlung des Materialbedarfs nicht einfach ist.
Wäre mir aber dennoch irgendwie zu unsicher.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Weiterhin hat er vorgeschlagen die Rückläufe in KG160 zu machen


Darüber gab es in einem anderen Forum gerade ein sehr heftig diskutiertes Thema.
Ich glaube das kommt daher mit den 160er Rückläufen.
Wüsste bisher keinen wo es so gebaut wurde.
Bei einem Schwimmteich halte ich es noch für denk/machbar und es wird wohl auf die Stromverbrauch pro m³ Umwälzung abzielen, warum das empfohlen wurde.

Allerdings wird da kaum Schub auf den Rohren sein, sofern man das überhaupt haben will bei einem Schwimmteich.


----------



## tosa (24. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wüsste bisher keinen wo es so gebaut wurde.



ich weiß inzwischen mindestens 4 Teiche wo das so gebaut wurde.


floriw2000 schrieb:


> Knackpunkt ist der Gesamtbedarf an Folie. Da haben wir jetzt 300 m² angenommen. Ich denke aber, da es deutlich mehr ist.



versuch diesbezüglich mit ihm einen Festpreis auszuhandeln!


----------



## ThorstenC (24. März 2017)

Mir sind ein..zwei..drei  Teiche bekannt, wo 4 Rückläufe in KG 160 reingehen.
Das macht auch Sinn bei ca. 70..80..m³/h wenn man die Überstauung der gepumpten Biokammer gering halten will.
Man kann das auch hydr. ausrechenen- kalkulieren und ggf. mehr Rückläufe in KG 125 einbauen- wenn es was bringt.

Egal ob Koi oder Schwimmteich- Kreiselströmung ist immer sinnvoll.

Wenn Du zwei PP 65 nimmst..geht doch auch gleich ein großer TF oder EBF??
Wird doch preislich nicht mehr so wild....

Bei zwei parallelen TF die in eine Pumpe (nkammer oder LH Kammer gehen) benötigt man eine Steuerung die beide TF zugleich über einen Sensor auf der Klarwasserseite ansteuern.
------------
Teichform und PEHD:
das Zeug ist relativ steif und passe sich Rundungen nicht gut an...die Teichform, Stufen etc. vorher mit dem Schweisser besprechen...aber es lassen sich auch schöne, geschwungene Ränder mit einem Streifen senkrechten PE herstellen....die dann von Randvegetation gut überdeckt werden können.


----------



## floriw2000 (24. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> So könnte ich nicht planen.
> Und open-End-Angebote würde ich nicht annehmen, wo dann Nachträge in unbekannter Höhe kommen können.


Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Es handelte sich aber nicht um ein offizielles Angebot. Wir sind nur gemeinsam alle Posten durchgegangen um abzuschätzen ob das Budget reicht oder eben nicht. Wenn es um ein endgültiges Angebot geht, möchte ich auf jeden Fall einen fixen Preis.

So wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es bei KG160 weniger Druckverlust und man spart sich Rückläufe und somit auch Rohrmeter. Lifra baut seine Teiche wohl immer so. Auch bei @Rhabanus . Vielleicht kann Michael sich ja mal äußern ob er mit den 160er Rückläufen zufrieden ist und ob es bei ihm für eine Kreisströmung reicht.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn Du zwei PP 65 nimmst..geht doch auch gleich ein großer TF oder EBF??
> Wird doch preislich nicht mehr so wild....
> 
> Bei zwei parallelen TF die in eine Pumpe (nkammer oder LH Kammer gehen) benötigt man eine Steuerung die beide TF zugleich über einen Sensor auf der Klarwasserseite ansteuern.


Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Es soll weiterhin nur ein Trommler werden. Einer ist ja schon sehr preisintensiv aber zwei sind beim besten Willen zu viel des Guten.  Dieser eine Trommler soll aber jeweils zwei DN200 Eingänge und zwei DN200 Ausgänge bekommen. Würde das reichen?


----------



## anz111 (25. März 2017)

Hallo!
Da du einen Schwimmteich planst der annähernd die selben Ausmaße wie unserer hat, verstehe ich nicht, wieso du überhaupt einen Trommelfilter einbauen willst. Ist doch eher eine Technik für einen Koiteich.

Da reichts doch die mechanische Klärung mit einem Spaltsieb zu machen u es kommt wesentlich billiger. 

Du hast ja in deiner Planung alles vorgesehen. Ich würds mal mit weniger Technik probieren...Nachrüsten geht immer.

Alternativ könntest du auch einen Kat. 4 Teich bauen mit zB. Hydrobalance oder ähnlichem. NG ist ja auch nicht anderes.

Lg Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2017)

Nachrüsten geht immer....natürlich. .

Ist dann immer eine Frage des Aufwands und der Kosten....

Clever kann es sein..zumindest alle Rohre
fertig zu haben und diese konsequent auf Schwerkraft auszulegen.
Verkäufer von Druck- oder gepumpten Stapelfiltern oder Motorpumpen mögen das nicht. ...

Pumpen und Filtern mit 1...2 Watt je m3 Förderleistung ist möglich..

.
Zu NG..Bionova Kies Hydrobalance...sa muss man konsequent die Baukonzepte kritisch hinterfragen...

Oft werden die Grobkiesschüttungen und Drainagen als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien beworben....die in einem Koiteich sinnvoll sind. ..aber das Risisko sich auf Dauer aneroben Gammel zu sammeln ist höher....
Und Biokammern mit Helix sinnvoller.

Der Dreck wird im Kies gesammelt und versteckt...bis das Konzept wieder einen neuen Namen bekommt...

Spaltsiebe hatte ich...zwei Stück...Feinfilterleistung ungenügend.
Im Sommer jeden Tag nachsehen...reinigen. .Biofilm vom Sieb entfernen..


----------



## anz111 (25. März 2017)

Wenn du einen Schwimmteich bauen willst, dann gibts da ganz gute Unterschiede mit den eingeführten Katgorien:
Das was der ThostenC da immer so vorschlägt aind Teiche der Kat 4. Und das sind Biopools. Definition leicht zu finden. Kaum Natur dafür das volle Technikprogramm mit entsprechenden Kosten. 
Es ist für dich wichtig erst mal zu entscheiden was du willst!
Als es den ganzen Texhnikfirlefanz nich nicht gab, da wurden auch schon Schwimmteiche gebaut die funktionierten. 

Bei Fischteichen ist das unbedingt notwendig...aber sonst großteils technikverliebte unnötige Spielerei die viel kostet. Ein Teich der Kat 2 reicht völlig aus als Schwimmteich.
Lg Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2017)

Ich habe keinen Biopool.
45m2 Pflanzenfilter nach NG und auch im Teich UW Pflanzzonen. 

Knackpunkt sind immer wieder keine Verrohrung für Schwerkraftbetrieb.

Zumindest das sollte man konsequent bauen..
Im Filterkeller viel Platz lassen....und dann ggf. mit Provisorien ...Spaltsieben..Motorpumpen.. versuchen...

Irgendwelche Kategorien
..sind mir Schnuppe..aber es freut mich immer, wenn es woanders technikfrei oder arm funktioniert


----------



## Rhabanus (25. März 2017)

Moin, moin.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Auch bei @Rhabanus . Vielleicht kann Michael sich ja mal äußern ob er mit den 160er Rückläufen zufrieden ist und ob es bei ihm für eine Kreisströmung reicht.



Ja. Ja. ich bin mit den 160er Rückläufen zufrieden. Und ne Kreiselströmung habe ich auch schon bei mir gesehen.

Ich habe aber auch keinerlei andere Erfahrung. Ist mein erster Teich. Was ein anderer Durchmesser macht, kann ich nicht sagen. Knackpunkt ist, dass ein 160er Rohr eine 2,1 fach größere Querschnittsfläche hat als ein 110er. Wenn ich also 2x110 zusammenfasse, habe ich noch ne kleine Extramarge dazu. Bei mir funktionierts. Und ich brauchte weniger Rohr verlegen.

Apropos Kreiselströmung. Die sehe ich zu ~50% der Zeit. Blätter auf der Oberfläche bewegen sich wie von Lifra vorhergesagt. Obwohl es auch der Wind sein kann, weil hin und wieder (10...15% der Zeit) gehen sie auch mal in die andere Richtung. 
Mulm, der in Ruhe ist, bewegt sich leider nicht. Dafür scheint die Strömung nicht auszureichen. Zumindest, wenn man gebadet hat oder jetzt z.B. mit Teleskopbesen den Boden bürstet, hat der EBF ganz schön zu tun.


----------



## floriw2000 (26. März 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,


freut mich, dass hier wieder fleißig diskutiert wird. 
@anz111 : Deine Teichbau-Doku habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Sehr beeindruckend und ein toller Teich. Dass du klares Wasser hast ohne jede Technik ist natürlich super und zeigt, dass es definitiv möglich ist. Mit Teichkategorien kenne ich mich nicht aus aber ich kann ja mal kurz versuchen zu erläutern, wie ich zu der jetzigen Planung gekommen bin.

Am Anfang war da Naturagart. Ich fand das Konzept toll und hätte es auch nach diesem Prinzip gebaut, wenn es nicht die (zu Recht!) kritischen Stimmen aus diesen und anderen Foren gegeben hätte. Das hat mich skeptisch gemacht. Ich finde es einleuchtend, dass es nicht förderlich ist den ganzen Mulm und Schmodder im Filtergraben einzulagern. Anfangs mag das noch funktionieren, aber später gibt es da sicher Probleme. Von daher war klar, dass das Zeug zunächst herausgefiltert werden muss bevor es in den Filtergraben geht. Am Anfang hatte ich auch an Spaltsiebe gedacht. Da ich mir so wenig Arbeit wie möglich machen möchte, bin ich dann aber auf Trommelfilter (bzw. EBF) gekommen. Durch das Forum wurde ich auch für die Lufthebertechnik begeistert. Diese hat so viele Vorteile, dass Sie gesetzt ist. Klar hat die ganze Technik ihren Preis und es kann sicher sein, dass es auch mit weniger Technik funktioniert. Aber dafür gibt es keine Garantien. Von daher würde ich es gerne von Anfang an vernünftig bauen, ohne Provisorien, die nach kurzer Zeit gegen bessere Lösungen ausgetauscht werden.

Ich hatte heute ein längeres Gespräch mit dem Tiefbauer meines Vertrauens (mein Schwiegervater ). Er ist noch immer für die Schachtringversion, da sie für ihn schnell und unkompliziert umsetzbar ist. Ein DN1000 Schacht für die Standrohrkammer, ein DN1500 Schacht für den Filter, ein DN1000 Schacht für den Verteilschacht. Für den Luftheber hat er eine interessante Idee. Er hat vorgeschlagen diesen in KG400 oder KG315 zu machen und direkt einzugraben. Den Membranteller samt Luftrohr würde er direkt im KG Rohr versenken. Ich habe mal eine kleine Skizze angehängt.

  

Würde der Luftheber mit einem Rohr funktionieren? Würde bei DN400 eine Steigrohrlänge von 2m reichen?

Wieviel Liter pro Minute muss so ein Kompressor eigentlich liefern wenn ein Flow von ca. 50m³/h erreicht werden soll? Gibt es da einen Richtwert?

Danke und viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## anz111 (26. März 2017)

Servus Florian!
Bei Technikfragen Technik fragen .
Mit Luftheber erziehlst du mit wenig Energie eine große Förderleistung. So viel ist klar.

Klar ist aber auch, dass viele hier im Forum in normale Schwimmteiche die Technik von Koiteichen einbauen. 
Und hier bestehen eben riesige Unterschiede.
Die Koifraktion hat da eine Vielzahl an guten Lösungen erarbeitet.
Beim reinen Schwimmteich brauchst du solche Umwälzraten nicht. Ich bzw. die Literatur behauptet sogar das Gegenteil. Mehr Technik stört das Ökosytem Teich. 

Deswegen muss vor einem Projekt die Frage geklärt werden was genau es werden soll.

NG ist nur ein Anbieter von vielen mit dem Unterschied, dass sich diese Firma auf die Selbstbauer spezialisiert haben. 

Deswegen noch mal zum Grunsätzlichen:
Schau dir mal die Schwimmteiche der Firma Gartengestaltung Zangl an. Ist ein österr Teichbauer. Hier arbeitet eine 12 V Pumpe. Wenn schon Technik dann nur das Notwendigste. Fürn Schwimmteich brauchst du solche Durchflussraten nicht. 

Die Vorgänge im Teich sind irre langsam. Unser ST ist jedes Jahr anders. Aber das Wasser war im 2. Jahr schon super!

Lg Oliver


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2017)

Hallo Florian.

Ich habe mir mal deine Skizze kopiert und etwas zusätzlich eingezeichnet.

Die Variante wie Du sie machen möchtest, geht schon, so dass hier ein 34 cm Membranteller seinen Platz finden könnte. Es gibt auch größere Teller, aber man muss hier bedenken, dass noch das Luftrohr im Schacht am Teller vorbei geführt werden müsste. Ein 400er Schachtrohr hat etwa 38 cm Innendurchmesser, so bleiben also beim 34 Teller noch 2 im Umlauf am Rand wo die Luftzufuhr durch 20 mm Rohr gewährleistet werden könnte. Was ich auch noch zu Bedenken geben möchte, ist der nicht unerhebliche Auftrieb des Membrantellers mit eingeblasener Luft. Es sollten also im Rohr Vorkehrungen getroffen werden, damit Du den Teller am Boden hälst. Dies lässt sich ggf. durch Rohrhalter realisieren die dann aber wiederum an die Rohrinnenwand geschraubt werden müssten. Ich würde so gar meinen, dass Du auf beiden Seiten solche Rohrhalter einbauen müsstest und auch die Luftleitung - die gleichzeitig zur Befestigung genutzt werden könnte - wie ein U auszuformen.

In die Skizze habe ich mal die ungefähre Darstellung der aufsteigenden Luftsäule skizziert. Wie auf der Skizze vielleicht zu erkennen, wird sich die Luftsäule eher mittig konzentrieren und dann nicht mehr unbedingt das gesamte 400er Steigrohr ausfüllen, was unter Umständen dazu führen kann, dass das aufsteigende Luft-Wassergemisch im oberen Bereich in sich kollabiert und es gerade oben dann zu einer gegenläufigen Verwirbelung / Strömung kommen kann, welche die Leistung des Luftheberprinzips einschränkt.


----------



## floriw2000 (29. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal wieder so meine Gedanken gemacht und die Planungen weiter vorangetrieben. Bei meiner Recherche bezüglich des Trommlers habe ich herausgefunden, dass der anvisierte PP65 Trommler bei einem Flow von 60 m³/h schon an seiner Belastungsgrenze sein könnte, gerade bei einem Schwimmteich! Denn hier kommt der Schmutz ja in Schüben. Durch den beim Baden und planschen aufgewirbelten Mulm könnte der Filter bei einem so großen Flow dauerhaft in den Spülmodus gehen.  Also entweder einen noch größeren und teureren Filter (es gibt auch noch einen PP100) oder aber den anvisierten Flow reduzieren. Da der PP65 schon an der Budget-Grenze kratzt kommt für mich eigentlich nur die zweite Variante in Frage.

Oliver hat ja auch schon geschrieben, dass so ein großer Flow für einen Schwimmteich nicht notwendig ist. Meine Idee ist nun wie folgt:

Ich baue den Teich so wie bisher geplant:

3 x BA
2 x Skimmer
Leitungen in KG125
Von den fünf Ansaugstellen nutze ich aber nur drei gleichzeitig. Als Standard beispielsweise zwei Skimmer und eine BA. Bei Bedarf dann während des Badens und danach alle drei BAs laufen lassen und die Skimmer ausschalten. Mit Standrohren ist das ja ohne Probleme möglich.

Für mich ergeben sich dadurch folgende Nachteile:

Ich muss manuell die Ansaugpunkte variieren
Eine Kreiselströmung kann ich mit dem Flow vergessen (ist aber ohnehin fraglich ob sich diese bei der Teichgröße einstellen würde)
Setzt man das aber mit der möglichen Einsparung ins Verhältnis, wäre es mir die Sache wert. Ich würde die Verrohrung auch so gestalten, dass ich notfalls (ich kann meine Füße im Teich nicht sehen, es verirren sich doch mal Fische in den Teich , …) den Filter gegen einen größeren austauschen und somit mehr Flow fahren kann. Dann bezahle ich sicher später etwas drauf aber das wäre ja „nur“ der Wertverlust des Filters.

Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee? Habe ich etwas übersehen?



Zacky schrieb:


> Wie auf der Skizze vielleicht zu erkennen, wird sich die Luftsäule eher mittig konzentrieren und dann nicht mehr unbedingt das gesamte 400er Steigrohr ausfüllen, was unter Umständen dazu führen kann, dass das aufsteigende Luft-Wassergemisch im oberen Bereich in sich kollabiert und es gerade oben dann zu einer gegenläufigen Verwirbelung / Strömung kommen kann, welche die Leistung des Luftheberprinzips einschränkt.



@Zacky : Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen zum geplanten Luftheber. Wie groß die Auswirkungen dieser negativen Effekte auf die Leistung des Lufthebers sind kannst du mir sicher nicht sagen, oder? 

Davon mal abgesehen wäre so eine Konstruktion in DN400 kein Schnäppchen. Allein die KG Teile schlagen mit ca. 700,- € zu buche. In KG315 wären es „nur“ 350,-€. ;-)

Wegen diesen Kosten und der Ungewissheit tendiere ich mittlerweile eher zur klassischen Lösung mit LH-Schacht und einem LH nach dem Vorbild von Thorsten. Da gibt es wenigstens schon Erfahrungen zu. 

Ihr seht es sind noch einige Details offen… Aber es wird.

Grüße

Florian


----------



## ThorstenC (29. März 2017)

Mit dem zeitweisen Zuschiebern einzelner Saugleitungen- kann ich nur von abraten.
Entweder bildet sich in den zugeschieberten Rohren Gammelwasser oder die teilweise gedrosselten Rohre haben zu wenig Sog und können versotten- was man aber mit Reinigungsabzweigen einfach beheben kann- Standrohrkammer!

Einfach soviel Saugleitungen einbauen wie es geht- oder wie hinterher der TF und Pumpe schafft.

Bei 5 Saugstellen kannst Du den PP65 sicher betreiben. 2 Skimmer und 3 BA in der Mitte und gut.
Luftheber- ich habe leider Baufehler- Engpaß in meinen Saugleitungen und dadurch ist mein LH etwas im ineffektiven Arbeitsbereich von 15...20cm Förderhöhe-kein super Stromsparwunder mit 1W je m³/h....eher was um die 3W je m³/h..geschätzt.
Dafür nehme ich die anderen Vorteile gerne in Kauf.

Deswegen kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, welche Membranpumpe am Besten wäre bei einer gut durchdachten Verrohrung.

Theoretisch müsste man die Membranpumpen danach aussuchen, welche die effektivste Luftleistung bei gewünschtem Gegendruck bringt....Da ist die Thomas 60/80 bei mir Testsieger mit 25W bei 25l/min bei fast 3bar...

Brauchst Du also 50l/min Luft- kaufst Du zwei Thomas 60/80 AP oder eine größere THomas 80 (70W) oder 120 HN.
Es gibt manchmal auch nette Teichtechnikhändler, die zwei Pumpen versenden....und eine wieder zurücknehmen. Fragen.

Ich vermute- Du kannst ggf. mit einer Thomas 80 oder sicher 120 HN zufrieden sein. (ich kann ja nochmal irgendwann ein BA zuschiebern und gucken..)
---------
Vielleicht...muss man öfter mal in den Kleinanzeigen oder Foren sehen- gibt es gebrauchte TF..muss man gegen Neu kalkulieren...
--------
Standrohrkammer und/ oder TF im 150cm runden Ring....wird eng. Lieber einen netten Filterkeller sauber gebaut und man hat Platz. Beim PP 65 muß man die Spülrinne nach vorne herausziehen können, um ggf. die Trommel ausbauen zu können.
------
Rückleitungen und Kreiselströmung- da kann man noch etwas die Einströmöffnung manipulieren.....mehr Fließgeschwindigkeit für wenig mehr Förderhöhe

Vielleicht kann ja einmal Rhabanus seine 160er Einläufe kurz reduzieren auf 20cm langes KG110 und dazu (kurz nach Spülen EBF) die Wasserstände vor und hinter dem LH(Biokammer) ausmessen, ob sich was ändert....

Ich habe mir voriges WE die Finger und mehr wiedermal nass gemacht..und probiert...da kommt noch was.


----------



## Zacky (29. März 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen zum geplanten Luftheber. Wie groß die Auswirkungen dieser negativen Effekte auf die Leistung des Lufthebers sind kannst du mir sicher nicht sagen, oder?


Nein, leider nicht - aber vielleicht mache ich mir dieses Jahr mal den Spaß und probiere es mal aus. Habe zwei 400er Schächte hier rum zu stehen. Wenn ich es dann mal probiert habe, berichte ich gerne. 



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen wäre so eine Konstruktion in DN400 kein Schnäppchen. Allein die KG Teile schlagen mit ca. 700,- € zu buche. In KG315 wären es „nur“ 350,-€. ;-)


Ja gut, die Teile in KG brauchst Du ja dennoch. Ob Du nun den Schacht als Luftheber nutzt oder den Schacht für einen Luftheber zur Unterbringung brauchst, bleibt sich gleich. Die 400er Schachtrohre kosten auf den Meter etwa 50-60,-€, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und die Anschlüsse machst Du selbst dran. An den Summen wirst DU höchstwahrscheinlich kaum vorbeikommen. Aber es gibt auch hin & wieder günstigere Alternativen. 



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Wegen diesen Kosten und der Ungewissheit tendiere ich mittlerweile eher zur klassischen Lösung mit LH-Schacht und einem LH nach dem Vorbild von Thorsten. Da gibt es wenigstens schon Erfahrungen zu.


Die klassische Variante ist sicherlich bewährt, aber hierfür benötigst Du dennoch einen Schacht - in dem Fall besser gar einen 500er KG-Schacht, damit der Trichterzulauf genügend Platz hat. Dazu natürlich das ganze Zubehör für den Luftheber selbst. Das 500er Rohr kostet aber auch wieder mehr als das 400er, so dass es ggf. ü 700,- € werden.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Ich baue den Teich so wie bisher geplant:
> 
> 3 x BA
> 2 x Skimmer
> Leitungen in KG125



Das ist gut, aber dazu nur als Anmerkung von mir - es gibt keine Standard-Bodenabläufe mit DN 125-Anschluss. Es sei den, Du lässt den Teich mit PE auskleiden und kannst dann gleich direkt 125er Rohre einschweißen lassen. Dann brauchst aber wieder zusätzliche BA-Deckel, die angepasst werden müssten. Zugschieber oder Kugelhähne gibt es für DN 125 auch nicht von der Stange, so dass also auch hier Alternativen bedacht werden sollten.

Ich selbst habe meine Standard-BA mit 125er verrohrt und dafür aber selbst die Anschlüsse am BA verändert und als Zugschieber in dieser Zuleitung welche für DN 160 genutzt.

Das sollte man alles vorher genau klären und betrachten. Die Vorteile in größeren Leitungen liegen auf der Hand, aber es gibt eben nur den Standard DN 110 zu kaufen. Da ist Bastellaune gefragt.


----------



## floriw2000 (29. März 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit dem zeitweisen Zuschiebern einzelner Saugleitungen- kann ich nur von abraten.
> 
> Entweder bildet sich in den zugeschieberten Rohren Gammelwasser oder die teilweise gedrosselten Rohre haben zu wenig Sog und können versotten- was man aber mit Reinigungsabzweigen einfach beheben kann- Standrohrkammer!



Die Standrohkammer ist auf jeden Fall gesetzt! Gammelwasser würde ich versuchen zu vermeiden indem ich in regelmäßigen Abständen alle Ansaugleitungen nutze. Und wenn dann doch mal etwas gammeln sollte, dann würde sich das bei 200m³ Volumen wahrscheinlich nicht bemerkbar machen.

Danke für die Pumpenberatung. Das muss ich mir dann mal ausprobieren wenn es soweit ist.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vielleicht...muss man öfter mal in den Kleinanzeigen oder Foren sehen- gibt es gebrauchte TF..muss man gegen Neu kalkulieren...



Bei einem gebrauchten Filter hätte ich kein so gutes Gefühl. Zunächst muss es einen technisch und preislich passenden geben. Die sind ja meist auch kein Schnäppchen und man weiß dann nicht ob und wie lange sie noch ohne Probleme laufen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Standrohrkammer und/ oder TF im 150cm runden Ring....wird eng. Lieber einen netten Filterkeller sauber gebaut und man hat Platz. Beim PP 65 muß man die Spülrinne nach vorne herausziehen können, um ggf. die Trommel ausbauen zu können.



Guter Hinweis. Ich denke nochmal drüber nach. Es würde dann aber kein PP 65 werden sondern eher ein PP 35.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich habe mir voriges WE die Finger und mehr wiedermal nass gemacht..und probiert...da kommt noch was.



Da bin ich aber gespannt! 



Zacky schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht - aber vielleicht mache ich mir dieses Jahr mal den Spaß und probiere es mal aus. Habe zwei 400er Schächte hier rum zu stehen. Wenn ich es dann mal probiert habe, berichte ich gerne.



Na dann los. Auf gehts! Nach Ostern soll es bei mir losgehen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Ja gut, die Teile in KG brauchst Du ja dennoch. Ob Du nun den Schacht als Luftheber nutzt oder den Schacht für einen Luftheber zur Unterbringung brauchst, bleibt sich gleich. Die 400er Schachtrohre kosten auf den Meter etwa 50-60,-€, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und die Anschlüsse machst Du selbst dran. An den Summen wirst DU höchstwahrscheinlich kaum vorbeikommen. Aber es gibt auch hin & wieder günstigere Alternativen.





Zacky schrieb:


> Die klassische Variante ist sicherlich bewährt, aber hierfür benötigst Du dennoch einen Schacht - in dem Fall besser gar einen 500er KG-Schacht, damit der Trichterzulauf genügend Platz hat. Dazu natürlich das ganze Zubehör für den Luftheber selbst. Das 500er Rohr kostet aber auch wieder mehr als das 400er, so dass es ggf. ü 700,- € werden.



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Einen Schacht brauche ich. Aber wenn ich direkt den 400er Luftheber baue und das dann nicht so funktioniert wie gewünscht beiße ich mich in den Hintern.  Ich hätte jetzt, wie soll es anders sein, einen 600er Betonring-Schacht angedacht. Da kann man dann alles Mögliche reinstellen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Das ist gut, aber dazu nur als Anmerkung von mir - es gibt keine Standard-Bodenabläufe mit DN 125-Anschluss. Es sei den, Du lässt den Teich mit PE auskleiden und kannst dann gleich direkt 125er Rohre einschweißen lassen. Dann brauchst aber wieder zusätzliche BA-Deckel, die angepasst werden müssten. Zugschieber oder Kugelhähne gibt es für DN 125 auch nicht von der Stange, so dass also auch hier Alternativen bedacht werden sollten.
> 
> Ich selbst habe meine Standard-BA mit 125er verrohrt und dafür aber selbst die Anschlüsse am BA verändert und als Zugschieber in dieser Zuleitung welche für DN 160 genutzt.
> 
> Das sollte man alles vorher genau klären und betrachten. Die Vorteile in größeren Leitungen liegen auf der Hand, aber es gibt eben nur den Standard DN 110 zu kaufen. Da ist Bastellaune gefragt.



Das mit den Bodenabläufen habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Aber die Option mit PE verlegen lassen ist ja noch nicht vom Tisch. Zugschieber brauche ich nicht, da die Rohre in einer Standrohrkammer enden sollen.


----------



## floriw2000 (20. Apr. 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen, daher ein kurzes Update.

Der Teichbau hat diese Woche begonnen. Ich habe für euch ein Doku unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-mit-trommelfilter-lh-und-filtergraben.47645/ angelegt. Hier werde ich versuchen regelmäßig über den Baufortschritt zu berichten.

Die Planungsphase ist soweit abgeschlossen. Als Abdichtung wird PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt.  Ansaugpunkte: 3 BA‘s und 2 Skimmer jeweils in KG 125. Sammel-, Verteil-, LH- und Spülwasserschacht werden jeweils mit Betonringen gebaut. Der Filter bekommt eine eigene, kleine, aus Schalsteinen gemauerte Kammer (Maße ca. 2m x 1,2m). Rückläufe wird es drei in KG160 geben.

Als Filter habe ich mich für den PP35 Trommler entschieden. Der verträgt maximal 35m³/h Durchfluss. Daher kann ich nur drei Ansaugstellen gleichzeitig betreiben – der Rest wird mit Standrohren „zugeschiebert“.  Der Luftheber wird nach Thorstens Vorbild gebaut. Für die ca. 35/m³ Durchfluss plane ich mit einer Einblastiefe um die 2,0 m. Geplant und geordert ist ein Secoh JDK S80 Kompressor. Mal schauen ob ich mit dieser Kombination den gewünschten Durchfluss erreiche.

Eine Frage habe ich zum Uferwall. Naturagart empfiehlt diesen komplett aus Beton zu machen bzw. Beton-Pflastersteine in eine Mörtelschicht zu setzen und anzusatteln. Wir haben uns als Alternative überlegt Rasenkantensteine zu verwenden. Diese wollen wir in ein Mörtelbett setzen und dann mit Erdaushub anschütten. Würde das halten? Oder reicht es vielleicht auch den Wall komplett aus Erdmaterial zu gestalten?

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Apr. 2017)

Hi Florian,
NG-Stufenprofile in PEHD .... interessant 

Bzgl. Uferwall. Ich habe einen Ringgurt gegossen, siehe hier. Bei mir gibts aber auch eine Aufkantung und dem Teichbauer zufolge große Ringkräfte.
Ich will aber noch einen Rohrkolbengürtel neben meinen Teich bauen, da wo auch das Schmutzwasser des Filters reingeleitet wird. Dafür will ich auch Rasenkantensteine in ein Mörtelbett setzen. Nur Folie rüber, fertig. Nur mit Erdmaterial hätte ich Sorge, dass es sich ungleich setzt nd ich dann eine Berg-und Talbahn als Ufer hätte.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Apr. 2017)

FloriW2000:
Vergiss bei PEHD Stufen und Uferwall nach NG!
PEHD ist zu steif für die Stufen! Irgendwo gab es mal eine Teichler, der es versuchte..sah schrecklich aus, weil PEHD dann viele Beulen warf- das drückt auch der Wasserdruck nicht weg!

Orientiere Dich etwas an Rhabanus seinem Teich- keine Randwälle, keine Schalsteine...trotzdem großer Schwimmbereich!
Eine Stufe zum umlaufenden "Pflanzbereich" und gut!
Den Rand zum umliegenden Garten ein Streifen senkrechtes PEHD.
Diese Kante wird man später bei entsprechender Randbepflanzung- und Teichbepflanzung optisch kaum noch wahrnehmen!
Wälle nach NG und Ufermatten....geht auch nur sinnvoll mit Vermörtelung- wie will man sonst die Matten unten befestigen- die schwimmen sonst auf.
Ufermatten- gute Idee..aber...wenn sich dort was ansiedelt..was nicht dort wachsen soll wird es schwer diem Unkraut Herr zu werden.
------------
Technik:
Es macht nach meinen Erfahrungen keinen Sinn Saugstellen abzusperren, damit es woanders läuft!
Das hatte ich ein paar Jahre so- bei NG ja Dauerzustand in ihren System....BA zusperren, damit ggf. der Skimmer läuft...
Macht keinen Sinn und geht irgendwann auf den S.....
Zudem in abgesperrten Rohre sich Gammelwasser bildet...
Alle Saugstellen zugleich offen muß das System funktionieren!

Und da sehe ich den PP35 als Engpaß für 3 BA und 2 Skimmer. PP50...

Der Rest passt- wenn ich auch mit den Maßen des Filterkellers vorsichtig wäre....Die LH Einblaskammer als Schachtring- wo gehen dann die Rückläufe weg- von einem Schachtboden mit Anschlüssen?
3 x KG 160 Rückläufe hört sich gut an- aber die haben im Teich kaum Einlaufgeschwindigkeit.
Vielleicht pro KG 160 Rohr kurz vorm Teich auf 2 x KG 110 aufteilen und mit KG 110 durch die Folie.
Wäre vom Rohrwid. bei ca. 50m³/h nicht so tragisch...

------
Wenn alles passt und es keine Engpässe gibt, kann durchaus eine Thomas 120 HN oder 80 HN genügen für 5 Saugstellen. Nimmt so 70W..


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe gerade eben die Bilder Deiner BauDoku gesehen. wie schon geschrieben- mit dieser Teichform wird PEHD schwer.
PEHD macht Sinn in "senkrechten" Wänden und relativ gleichmäßigen Formen. Die Stufen sind sehr breit und Erfüllen ihren Sicherheits-Sinn nur wenn sie rutschfest sind.
Ein oder zwei Stufen reichen am Rand bei -30/ -60. Und die würde ich so schmal wie möglich machen und müssen rutschfest mit strukturierten Beton überzogen werden....

Unten mal eine schnelle Skizze...bespreche das mal mit dem PEHD Schweißer....
Sieh Dir Rhabanus seine DóKu an!
Noch ist der Drops nicht gelutscht.


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Ansaugpunkte: 3 BA‘s und 2 Skimmer jeweils in KG 125.


...das ist eine gute und sinnvolle Sache, hat aber auch zur Folge, dass Du bei diesem Querschnitt dennoch auf mind. 0,4 m/sec kommen solltest, damit sich recht wenig bis gar kein Schmutz in den Leitungen absetzt. Bei 0,4 m/sec sind das etwa 15 m³/h.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Als Filter habe ich mich für den PP35 Trommler entschieden. Der verträgt maximal 35m³/h Durchfluss. Daher kann ich nur drei Ansaugstellen gleichzeitig betreiben – der Rest wird mit Standrohren „zugeschiebert“.


...in Folge zu meinem oben angeführten Gedanken, wäre der Trommler definitv zu klein und ich würde nicht nur 3 Saugstellen betreiben, wenn ich 5 davon habe. Man wird kaum mehrmals täglich raus gehen und die Saugstellen wechselweise regeln. Nur die Bodenabläufe laufen lassen macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn, weil der Schmutz über die Oberfläche eingetragen wird. Dafür sind dann nämlich die Skimmer da, welche normalerweise eben genau diese Oberfläche konstant und zügig von dem eingebrachten Schmutz - der eine Zeit lang noch auf der Oberfläche treibt bevor zu Boden sinkt - befreit wird.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Der Luftheber wird nach Thorstens Vorbild gebaut.


...Du hattest jetzt nicht dazu geschrieben, welchen Steigrohrdurchmesser Du nehmen willst. Ich würde in dem Fall eigentlich schon auf DN 200 gehen, damit unter normalen Umständen auch alle 5 Leitungen betrieben werden können.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Geplant und geordert ist ein Secoh JDK S80 Kompressor.


Das ist eine sehr gute Pumpe und damit sollte das bisher angestrebte Volumen auch zu schaffen sein. Bei DN 200 und 2 m Einblastiefe wäre sie aber durchaus schon am Limit der Leistungsfähigkeit, wenn man dazu jetzt noch den aktuell geplanten TF und die 3 Zuleitungen betrachtet. Hintergrund ist, dass die 3 Zuleitungen für ein DN 200 nicht unbedingt genügend Wasser nachliefern, was dann wiederum zu einer gewissen Förderhöhe führen kann, wo dann auch die Luftmenge im DN 200 zu gering sein kann, um dies zu kompensieren.
In einem DN 160 - was erst einmal für 35 m³/h ausreichend sein sollte - und dann 3 Zuleitungen die effektiv genutzt werden könnten, wäre die Pumpe geeigneter. Ich will damit sagen, dass es in Betrachtung der Möglichkeiten - DN 200 Luftheber, 5 Zuleitungen DN 125, TF für bis 65 m³/h - evtl. besser wäre ein oder zwei Nummern größer die Pumpe zu wählen.

Die 3 Rückläufe in DN 160 für 35 m³/h sind sicherlich ausreichend, aber wenn dann doch alle 5 Leitungen genutzt werden sollten, sollte das Gesamtvolumen bei etwa 55-60 m³/h liegen und dann halte ich 3 x 160 im Rücklauf für zu wenig, auch wenn mit einer höheren Überstauung im DN 160 etwa 20 m³/h in Schwerkraft auslaufen könnten.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Apr. 2017)

LH in DN 200 passt schon- da war ich im Winter erstaunt, dass trotz der "kleinen" Thomas 60/80 trotzdem am TF noch genug Diff- Druck erzeugt wurde um Spülungen auszulösen.

Die Membranpumpe...kann man immer mit einer 2. kleineren ergänzen...(ich "ergänze" je nach Wunschleistung 3 versch. Pumpen)- das würde ich ggf. in Verbindung mit einem netten Händler dieser Pumpen real austesten- bis der Sog bei allen offenen BA und Skimmern zufriedenstellend ist.

Theoretisch müsste man bei gewünschter Luftleistung a bei Gegendruck b die effektivste Membranpumpe (Luftleistung l  pro W) nehmen und dann mehrere kombinieren (wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer wären)

Bei mir ist die Thomas AP 60 mit 25W/25l sehr gut- aber davon jetzt 4 Stück zu kaufen...statt einer großen..

-Rückläufe
Leichte Kreiselströmung bekommt man schon hin!

Bei 3 Rückläufen a 20m³/h (Pumpleistung 60m/h angenommen..sind ja vielleicht weniger) hab ich fiktiv ein 10m langes Rohr unter Druckverlust.de durchgerechnet:

*Berechnungsausgabe*
Volumenstrom: 20 m³/h
Rohrleitungselement: Kreisrohr
Elementabmessungen: Rohrdurchmesser D: 150 mm
Rohrlänge L: 10 m
Strömungsgeschwindigkeit: 0,31 m/s

Druckverlust: 0,7 mbar

Macht 7mm Aufstauung der Biokammer.
Dazu kommt also noch ein oder 2 cm wegen Rohrbögen etc..
------
Man kann auch 4 Rückläufe um den Teich anordnen- warum nicht- desto effektiver wird der LH und man hat mehr Spielraum für ggf. kurze Verjüngungen auf KG 110 am Einlauf.


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Apr. 2017)

Ich meld mich mal hier...
.... ich glaub ihr habt alle Recht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Florian jetzt etwas desillusioniert ist. Er ist mitten beim Teichbauen, präsentiert seine Ergebnisse und wir machen sie ihm "madig".
Nach meiner Meinung sollten sollte man dieses Forum nutzen:
a) bevor man baut um das Konzept einzufrieren   oder
b) nach dem Bauen, um eine Doku hochzuladen.
Oder alternativ  c) der Bauherr fragt aktiv nach Ideen.

Ich glaub die Gefahr ist groß, dass man sein Ursprungskonzept im pluralistischen Diskurs über Bord wirft und dann auf ein anderes Konzept umsattelt. Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch.

Wie auch immer, Florian, du hattest ja glaub ich einen guten PE-Schweißer bei der Hand. Der wird dir sagen, was geht und was nicht. So war´s jedenfalls bei mir, Frank hatte aus meinen wüsten Ideen das raussortiert, was sinnvoll und machbar ist und mich bei den anderen Dingen an die Hand genommen.


----------



## floriw2000 (22. Apr. 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung. Bei der Aussage, dass die Stufen nicht mit PEHD funktionieren musste ich zunächst schlucken.  Nach Rücksprache mit dem Teichbauer ist das aber alles in Ordnung und machbar. Darauf baue ich jetzt einfach.

@Thorsten: Die Stufen sollen ja nicht nur als Stufen zum tieferen Bereich genutzt werden, sondern auch für die kleinen und großen Kinder zum Planschen. Zudem bieten die umlaufenden flachen Stufen eine erhöhte Sicherheit. Man kommt aus dem Teich raus und fällt nicht direkt in den Schwimmbereich. Die Trittflächen werde ich vermörteln um die Standfestigkeit zu verbessern. Zum Schwimmen verbleibt noch immer eine Strecke von fast 20m. Und Wasservolumen habe ich mit 200m³ auch genug. Aus all diesen Gründen ist das Profil in der Form gesetzt. Außerdem würde mein Tiefbauer Reißaus nehmen, wenn ihm sage, dass die Arbeit der letzten Tage für die Katz sind. 

Mir ist bewusst, dass der Betrieb mit drei Ansaugleitungen nicht optimal ist. Ich habe mich aus den folgenden Gründen trotzdem dafür entschieden:


Es ist ein reiner Schwimmteich und viele Schwimmteiche funktionieren auch ohne große Technik
Es wird ein großer Pflanzenfilter nach Naturagart Prinzip (Filtergraben) eingebaut
Als Optimierung wird das Wasser vor dem Filtergraben durch einen Trommelfilter geschickt
Ein größere Filter geht zu sehr ins Geld
Wenn der Teich erstmal in Betrieb genommen wurde, werde ich ja sehen wie es sich verhält. Dann kann ich an einigen Stellschrauben drehen. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und der Filter für einen größeren Platz machen.

Von einer Kreiselströmung habe ich mich gedanklich verabschiedet. Das ist bei der Teichgröße und dem anvisierten Durchfluss nicht möglich. Der LH bekommt übrigens ein 200er Steigrohr.

Den Wall werde ich mit Rasenkantensteinen errichten. Sicher ist sicher.

Danke nochmal für eure Meinungen und Mahnungen.


----------



## floriw2000 (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Michael,

deinen Beitrag habe ich erst jetzt gelesen. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Mein Konzept ist ja aus den Ideen diesen Forums entstanden. Ich habe viele Tipps und Hinweise aufgegriffen, andere aus verschiedenen Gründen verworfen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jetzt alles Murks ist und hoffe, dass das Endresultat passen wird.

Liebe Grüße

Florian


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Er ist noch immer für die Schachtringversion, da sie für ihn schnell und unkompliziert umsetzbar ist.


Ist das nochaktuell?
Einfach (Schachtringe) ist aber nicht wirklich praktisch.
Das sehe ich zumindest so.
Aber hatten wir ja alles schon ausgeführt. 



anz111 schrieb:


> Deswegen muss vor einem Projekt die Frage geklärt werden was genau es werden soll.






ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und da sehe ich den PP35 als Engpaß für 3 BA und 2 Skimmer. PP50...



50m³ solltest/musst du fördern bei so vielen Zuläufen.
PP35 ist dafür nicht geeignet.
Der wird sonst auch ein Dauerspülkonzert machen.
Abschiebern einzelner Leitungen ist mühselig, aufwendig und lässt das Wasser in den Rohren stehen, was zu Gammel oder Verstopfungen führen kann.
Denk an den Winter. Gehst du da auch immer raus die Schieber ziehen?

Ich verweise hier nochmal auf die Frage:


anz111 schrieb:


> Deswegen muss vor einem Projekt die Frage geklärt werden was genau es werden soll.


Dann lieber Techniklos mit großer Pflanzenzone? 



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal hier...
> .... ich glaub ihr habt alle Recht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Florian jetzt etwas desillusioniert ist. Er ist mitten beim Teichbauen, präsentiert seine Ergebnisse und wir machen sie ihm "madig".
> Nach meiner Meinung sollten sollte man dieses Forum nutzen:
> a) bevor man baut um das Konzept einzufrieren oder
> ...


Das ist fast die wichtigste Aussage hier im Thread.
Man kann alle Leute fragen und einbeziehen, aber manchmal ist es besser sich einfach an EINE versierte Person seines Vertrauens zu halten.
Genauso habe ich es auch gemacht bei meiner Baustelle.
Zumindest was das grobe Konzept betrifft.
Das sorgt dann wenigstens dafür das man sein Konzept nicht pausenlos wieder zerwürfelt.

Details und Randinfos kann man sich gerne holen, aber was dabei immer rauskommt ist Verunsicherung, Verärgerung seiner selbst, oder sonstwas.


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Denk an den Winter. Gehst du da auch immer raus die Schieber ziehen?


Was machen nur die Leute mit BA welche nicht Filtern im Winter, sondern alles abstellen


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was machen nur die Leute mit BA welche nicht Filtern im Winter, sondern alles abstellen


Frage ich mich auch.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung sollten sollte man dieses Forum nutzen:
> a) bevor man baut um das Konzept einzufrieren   oder
> b) nach dem Bauen, um eine Doku hochzuladen.
> Oder alternativ  c) der Bauherr fragt aktiv nach Ideen.








Teich4You schrieb:


> 50m³ solltest/musst du fördern bei so vielen Zuläufen.PP35 ist dafür nicht geeignet.
> Der wird sonst auch ein Dauerspülkonzert machen.Abschiebern einzelner Leitungen ist mühselig, aufwendig und lässt das Wasser in den Rohren stehen, was zu Gammel oder Verstopfungen führen kann.Denk an den Winter. Gehst du da auch immer raus die Schieber ziehen?



Sehe ich bei der Anzahl der BA und Skimmer genauso.


----------



## Geisy (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo

Vielleicht ist das hier für dich eine alternative die in den Filtergraben eingebaut wird.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/optimierter-filter-für-den-luftheber.47412/
Vorteil, es sind auch ohne viel Auffand größere Umwälzmengen möglich und Skimmer braucht man auch nicht mehr.
Schachtringe oder Filterkeller brauchst du dann auch nicht.

Trommler für einen Schwimmteich?? Naja, kann man machen.
Sind die für Schwimmteiche zugelassen, 12V etc.? Da würde ich vor so einem großen Invest nachfragen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Apr. 2017)

Sorry für meine zum Teichprofil und PEHD geäusserten Erfahrungen.
Die sehr breiten Stufen haben eben auch Nachteile.
Wenn da  Beton mit Struktur rüberkommt, sind diese wenigstens begehbar.

Eine Kreiselströmung bekommst Du auch hin.
Ein Versuch ist es zumindest immer wert, Rückläufe in ausreichender Anzahl und Querschnitt um den Teich zu verteilen. 

Bei mir am Teich mit 100m3 konnte ich im Winterbetrieb mit 25 W immernoch  2langsame Kreiselströmungen beobachten...
Da gibts auch  ein Video von.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Trommler für einen Schwimmteich?? Naja, kann man machen.
> Sind die für Schwimmteiche zugelassen, 12V etc.? Da würde ich vor so einem großen Invest nachfragen.


Die elektronischen Bauteile liegen normal außerhalb des Wassers. Also Motor und Steuerung.


----------



## Kreuzi (23. Apr. 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> ......................
> 
> Trommler für einen Schwimmteich?? Naja, kann man machen.
> Sind die für Schwimmteiche zugelassen, 12V etc.? Da würde ich vor so einem großen Invest nachfragen.
> ........



Mit 2m Abstand zum Teich müsste es doch zulässig sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2017)

Mein Selbstbau Trommler hat einen 12 Volt Antrieb und ein 12 Volt Magnetventil fürs Spülwasser, wie es bei gekauften Trommlern mit 12 Volt aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Apr. 2017)

Bei 2m Abstand oder Einbau in einen Filterkeller mit Deckel und trocken aufgestellten Spülpumpen problemlos am Schwimmteich  nach Din VDE.

Jeder Quick Up Pool mit Sandfilteranlage und Pumpe daneben nicht mehr.


----------



## Zacky (23. Apr. 2017)

Ich finde, das wird jetzt etwas zerwürfelt. Wenn ich jetzt auch noch auf 12 V beim TF achten sollte bzw. dem 2 m Abstand nach VDE, stelle ich mir echt die Frage, wie man das dann bei einem Fischteich rechtfertigt. Da werden 230 V Pumpen teilweise direkt in den Teich geworfen, welche das Wasser zum Filter nach oben pumpen oder 230 V Rohrpumpen stehen im Filter.
Bei Schwimmteichen achtet man peinlich genau drauf und bei Fischteichen nicht!?  Das es rechtlich so korrekt ist, keine Frage, aber...

...wenn die Fische einen Stromschlag bekommen könnten, wäre es egal? Oder wie jetzt? - klar, Fische sind rechtlich betrachtet nur Sachen, aber jeder Teichbesitzer greift in den Teich um mal am Skimmer zu fummeln, eine lose Pflanze, Algen oder etwas Anderes aus dem Teich zu angeln und manch Einer geht so gar in seinem Koiteich baden und tauchen, weil er es will oder sein Bodenablauf mal verstopft ist, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dann auch noch an sehr vielen Teichen 230 V Tauch-UVC eingesetzt werden.

Das muss dann alles vorher vom Strom getrennt werden! Wenn schon, denn schon.  (nicht böse gemeint, aber...)


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das muss dann alles vorher vom Strom getrennt werden! Wenn schon, denn schon.  (nicht böse gemeint, aber...)


Aber bitte all-phasig, also am besten Stecker raus


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Apr. 2017)

Und geauso sieht es aus zacky. 
Ggf. Steht sowas bei manchen Pumpen als Hinweis darauf. ..
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht,  falls ein Unbeteiligter zu Schaden kommt.

Und...es gab auch schon Fische mit verkrüppelten Rücken wegen Strom im Wasser...

Alles immer eine vernünftige E Anlage vorausgesetzt. ..


----------



## Geisy (23. Apr. 2017)

Die alternativen zum Strom sind:
Luftheber anstatt Pumpe

Filter ohne Strom wie:
Filtergraben 
Mehrkammerfilter
Bürstenfilter
Helixfilter
etc.


----------



## tosa (23. Apr. 2017)

bei den meisten Pumpen die in den Teich geschmissen werden steht es in der Bedienungsanleitung das zuvor der Netzstecker gezogen werden muss.

Auch wenn es Norbert nicht gerne hört:
Fast alle Vorfilter der heutigen Generation sind vom Wasser aus stromtechnisch getrennt. Dazu müßte der komplette Filterkeller überflutet werden um dort Strom ins Wasser zu bekommen. Aber selbst dann sollte diesbezüglich nach VDE der Fi-Schutzschalter auslösen! Also von daher gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund hier unbedingt auf Old-School-Technik zu bauen.


----------



## floriw2000 (23. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist das nochaktuell?
> Einfach (Schachtringe) ist aber nicht wirklich praktisch.
> Das sehe ich zumindest so.
> Aber hatten wir ja alles schon ausgeführt.


Ist noch aktuell. Den Schacht für den Luftheber (2,5m tief) haben wir bereits gesetzt und für die Dichtigkeitsprüfung gefüllt. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass es ein paar Undichtigkeiten gibt. Daher müssen wir mit etwas Dichtschlämme nachhelfen. Morgen geht es mit den anderen Schächten weiter.

Was möchte ich? Ich möchte einen Teich in dem man schwimmen kann und in dem alle Familienmitglieder planschen können. Daher gibt es größere Stufen in den flacheren Zonen. Ich möchte relativ klares Wasser und geringen Aufwand bei der Filterreinigung. Daher ein Tromelfilter in Kombination mit einem Filtergraben. Ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben Mulm aus dem Teich heraus zu holen. Daher die BA's. Ich möchte, dass oberflächlicher Schmutz abgesaugt wird. Daher die Skimmer. Ich möchte für die Zukunft gerüstet sein. Daher die gewählte Anzahl an BA's und Skimmern.

Vielleicht unterschätze ich das Problem mit Gammelwasser und verstopften Leitungen. Aber mal ehrlich: Bei einer Leitungslänge von 10m in KG125 könnten sich ca. 100l Gammelwasser sammeln. Das erscheint mir bei einem Teichvolumen von 200m³ nicht sehr viel zu sein. Und wenn ein Rohr tatsächlich mal verstopft sein sollte, bekommt man es doch sicher wieder frei gespült.



Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vielleicht ist das hier für dich eine alternative die in den Filtergraben eingebaut wird.
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/optimierter-filter-für-den-luftheber.47412/
> ...


Das ist natürlich eine sehr einfache und effektive Variante. Der Trommler ist aber bereits bestellt und die Schächte sind ebenfalls schon vor Ort. Von daher werde ich das jetzt wie beschrieben umsetzen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sorry für meine zum Teichprofil und PEHD geäusserten Erfahrungen.
> Die sehr breiten Stufen haben eben auch Nachteile.
> Wenn da  Beton mit Struktur rüberkommt, sind diese wenigstens begehbar.


Du brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen. Du hast es ja nur gut gemeint.

Morgen geht es weiter. Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit über den Fortschritt berichten und mich hier melden wenn ich die nächste Frage habe.


----------



## floriw2000 (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

PEHD liegt nun in der Grube. Es hat zum Glück recht gut mit den Stufen funktioniert.

  

Nun gibt es die ersten Herausforderungen. Die Rasenkanten konnten zwischen Teich und Filtergräben leider nicht angesattelt werden. Aus diesem Grund wurden die Filtergräben separat verschweißt (eigentlich sollte die Folie einfach drüber gelegt werden). Nun muss ich die Folie an den Rasenkanten kaschieren. Wenn das Wasser drin ist wird die Folie von ganz alleine halten. Von daher muss sie nicht an den Rasenkanten befestigt werden. Damit aber kein Dreck hinter die Folie fällt und diese kaschiert werden kann, ist nun geplant ein U Profil von oben auf die Borde zu schrauben. Damit sieht man dann keine Folie und keine Borde mehr. Ich habe an eine Alu-Attikaabdeckung gedacht. Habt ihr anderen Ideen.

Ein Problem habe ich noch mit den Skimmern. Diese stehen beide auf der 30 cm Stufe. Gekauft habe ich mir 2 x den 200er Messner Rohrskimmer weil der direkt auf eine 125er Muffe gesetzt werden kann.. Der benötigt eine Mindesttiefe von 25 cm.  Leider habe ich nicht bedacht, dass Abdichtungstechnisch noch ein Stutzen aus der Stufe herausgeführt wird. Somit muss dort nochmal eine Schiebemuffe drauf und in die kann dann der Skimmer geschoben werden. Problematisch ist auch, dass die 30er Stufe im Bereich der Skimmer eher 27 cm tief ist. Somit würde der Skimmer oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen.  Den Skimmer direkt einschweißen geht nicht, da er aus ABS ist. Plan A ist nun den Stutzen so kurz wie möglich zu halten und den Skimmer und die Schiebemuffe einzukürzen. Das ganze Konstrukt müsste dann mit Schrauben gesichert werden. Plan B ist einen anderen Skimmer zu kaufen. Plan C ist ein einfaches Rohr und eine hochsensitive, automatische Wassernachfüllung.

Gibt es Skimmer in PE? Habt ihr eine Lösung für mein Problem?

Die Teichbauer haben mir übrigens von einem Sand-Lehm-Gemisch als Substrat für den Filtergraben abgeraten. Sie würden grobe Bruchsteine empfehlen, damit alles durchströmt wird und keine anaeroben Bereiche entstehen. Die Pflanzen würden dann in Pflanzkübeln eingesetzt und mit den Steinen kaschiert. Dies erleichtert den Pfleegaufwand wohl ungemein. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Ein Problem habe ich noch mit den Skimmern. Diese stehen beide auf der 30 cm Stufe. Gekauft habe ich mir 2 x den 200er Messner Rohrskimmer weil der direkt auf eine 125er Muffe gesetzt werden kann.. Der benötigt eine Mindesttiefe von 25 cm.  Leider habe ich nicht bedacht, dass Abdichtungstechnisch noch ein Stutzen aus der Stufe herausgeführt wird. Somit muss dort nochmal eine Schiebemuffe drauf und in die kann dann der Skimmer geschoben werden. Problematisch ist auch, dass die 30er Stufe im Bereich der Skimmer eher 27 cm tief ist. Somit würde der Skimmer oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen.  Den Skimmer direkt einschweißen geht nicht, da er aus ABS ist. Plan A ist nun den Stutzen so kurz wie möglich zu halten und den Skimmer und die Schiebemuffe einzukürzen. Das ganze Konstrukt müsste dann mit Schrauben gesichert werden. Plan B ist einen anderen Skimmer zu kaufen. Plan C ist ein einfaches Rohr und eine hochsensitive, automatische Wassernachfüllung.
> 
> Gibt es Skimmer in PE? Habt ihr eine Lösung für mein Problem?
> 
> ...



Natürlich gibt es eine Lösung. Ich hatte leider noch nie den Messner 200 in den Händen...
Wird der nicht einfach über ein senkrechtes Rohr mit 125mm Außenmaß drübergeschoben und fertig?

Dein "Teichbauer" weiß da auch nicht weiter?

Unten mal eine Skizze- wenn der Skimmer über das senkrechte PEHD- Rohr direkt rüberpasst.

Theoretisch kann mann- wenn unbedingt ein beiliegendes ABS- Rohr genommen werden muß- an der Folie einen Flansch einbauen- von unten KG einkleben und von oben das ABS einkleben...

Weiterhin kannst Du natürlich mit einer Flexmuffe arbeiten. Die für KG 110 waren 11cm breit.
Diese Flexmuffen kann man auch in der Baulänge zur Not durchschneiden- Ergebnis wären 2 Muffen a 5,5cm Breite.
Das ist an der Stelle nich so kritisch.

Bei mir kommen die Skimmer senkrecht aus der -60cm Stufe raus. Allerdings in KG 110.
-------------

Dein Teichbauer hat wenig Erfahrung mit Pflanzsubstraten....
Ich pers. bin da ganz bei NG.
Lehmhaltiger Sand. Unterwasserpflanzen- __ Wasserfeder, __ Laichkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest. Hechkraut zur Optik und Strömungslenkung.

Keine __ Wasserschraube (ist bei mir erst voriges Jahr stark gewachsen und jetzt komplett eingegeangen) und/ oder __ Schilf.
---------
Teichbauer..grobe Bruchsteine im Wasser??
Als Pflegeaufwandserleichterung
------
Zum Glück hast Du selber geplant und den Bau überwacht...
-----
Wenn Du die Stufen betonierst, würde es natürlich einfacher sein, wenn an der vorderen Kante so ein 5cm senkrechter Folienstreifen angeschweißt wäre- muß aber nicht.

Mach den Beton nicht zu nass!
Zum Einfärben ist ja hier der Vermörtelungströt mit den Tips. Eisenoxyd, Betonfarbe über 3..2.1. Apoldaer Handelskontor oder andere.


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Die Teichbauer haben mir übrigens von einem Sand-Lehm-Gemisch als Substrat für den Filtergraben abgeraten. Sie würden grobe Bruchsteine empfehlen, damit alles durchströmt wird und keine anaeroben Bereiche entstehen. Die Pflanzen würden dann in Pflanzkübeln eingesetzt und mit den Steinen kaschiert. Dies erleichtert den Pfleegaufwand wohl ungemein.



_ es war einmal ein kleiner Filtergraben, der hatte tolle Bruchsteine ..._


und was liegt dann wohl später in den Ritzen, zwischen den "Bruchsteinen"   richtig, der Dreck.


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Mai 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> .....damit alles durchströmt wird und keine anaeroben Bereiche entstehen.


Na, Florian erzählt etwas von "Durchströmen"..... Soll das so ähnlich sein wie bei mir, mit einer Drainageleitung unter den Steinen?


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

so was zieht die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser






 (Bild ist vom Umbau 2015)

... und Wurzeln wachsen nicht so gut durch Steine


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

nur keine Scheu ...   hier sind mal meine "Bruchsteine" 








https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/226548/






https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/226578/


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Ein Problem habe ich noch mit den Skimmern.



125er Flexmuffe zum Verbinden nutzen


----------



## floriw2000 (8. Mai 2017)

*Zum Skimmer:* Der Skimmer muss in eine Muffe eingesteckt werden und hat einen Anschlag. Insgesamt ist er 23,5cm hoch. Das Ende vom Skimmer, welches in die Muffe kommt, misst knapp 5 cm. Eine Überschiebmuffe in DN125 misst 13,8cm. Somit wäre ich ohne Bastelei bei einer Gesamtbauhöhe von 13,8cm - 5cm + 23,5cm = 32,3cm. Dummerweise liegt die Stufe bei -27cm, sodass der Skimmer bei vollem Teich 5,3cm aus dem Wasser ragen würde.  Ich müsste also sowohl die Muffe als auch den Skimmer einkürzen. Hier mal ein Bild vom Skimmer:

  

Habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge außer Flansch und kleben?
*
Zum Substrat:* Ich glaube der Gedanke mit den Bruchsteinen war, dass alle Pflanzen in Pflanzkörben eingesetzt werden. Dann kann man sie einfach heraus nehmen (wenn die Wurzeln aus den Körben wachsen finden sie an den Bruchsteinen nicht so viel halt) und das Wurzelgeflecht stutzen. Vielleicht habe ich mit dem Durchströmen etwas durcheinander gebracht. 

Mir wurde übrigens auch empfohlen, Unterwasserpflanzen erst im zweiten oder dritten Jahr zu pflanzen, weil diese es wegen den anfänglichen Algenblüten sehr schwer haben werden und wahrscheinlich eingehen.

Mein Plan war und ist auf ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch als Substrat zu setzen und hauptsächlich Unterwasserpflanzen anzusiedeln. Diesen sagt man ohnehin eine größere Reinigungswirkung nach und man kann sie leichter zähmen, da sie nicht über dieses massive Wurzelgeflecht verfügen. Eventuell kommen dann noch ein paar andere Pflänzchen in Pflanzkübeln dazu.

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Guck mal in der pvc-welt.de.
Flexible Formteile...Flexmuffe 5".
Das untere Rohr vom Skimmer kannst Du etwas kürzen.
Der obere Schwimmerteil.muss aber frei senkrecht  beweglich sein und sich dem Wasserstand anpassen können.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Der Teichbauer macht sich ja immer  besser...
Setze gleich UW Pflanzen rein.
Vielleicht streng auf europäische Arten setzen.


----------



## floriw2000 (8. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Guck mal in der pvc-welt.de.
> Flexible Formteile...Flexmuffe 5".
> Das untere Rohr vom Skimmer kannst Du etwas kürzen.
> Der obere Schwimmerteil.muss aber frei senkrecht  beweglich sein und sich dem Wasserstand anpassen können.


Du meinst so eine Klemmmuffe? Das ist natürlich super. Da dürfte der dickere Teil vom Skimmer-Stutzen gerade noch rein passen. Der hat ca. 126mm Durchmesser. Klemmbereich bis 128mm.  Perfekt!

Dann würde ich noch so viel vom Stutzen wegnehmen, dass das Schwimmerteil auf dem Boden aufsitzen kann und hätte dann eine minimale Bauhöhe von 22cm.  

Danke für die Lösung meines Problems.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> 125er Flexmuffe zum Verbinden nutzen



Wir meinten hier alle das selbe. Wenn die Flexmuffe zu hoch ist, dann kann man die auch in der Baulänge etwas kürzen.
Ist zwar etwas Pfusch, aber an dieser Stelle unkritisch.


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas Pfusch


...kein Pfusch, sondern Ideenmanagement!


----------



## floriw2000 (9. Mai 2017)

Eine Frage habe ich noch zum Vermörteln der Trittflächen. Ich habe keine Lust die ca. 5m³ Beton selbst von Hand zu mischen und würde erdfeuchten Beton vom naheliegenden Betonwerk holen. Leider geht bei erdfeuchten Beton das Einfärben nicht. Bei flüssigem Beton würden sie mir Zusätze meiner Wahl mit einmischen. Dann müsste ich es aber anliefern lassen und vor allem ohne kleckern verteilen. Ist also auch ungünstig. Mein Plan ist nun normalen Stampfbeton zu holen, zu verteilen und dann im Nachgang mit eingefärbter Dichtschlämme zu überstreichen. Sollte man damit nicht auch den Farbton seiner Wahl erreichen?

Das Betonwerk verwendet übrigens normalen Portland-Zement. Ich müsste dann also die vermörtelten Flächen des Öfteren spülen bevor ich den Teich fülle, richtig?


----------



## Rhabanus (9. Mai 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Das Betonwerk verwendet übrigens normalen Portland-Zement. Ich müsste dann also die vermörtelten Flächen des Öfteren spülen bevor ich den Teich fülle, richtig?


Ich habe bei meiner ST-Treppe Trasszement genommen (OK, aus Kostensenkungsgründen den Innenkern mit normalen Zement, die äußere Hülle (~10cm) Trasszement. Und hab an einer Stelle ne große Ausblühung.  Nur paar Spülvorgänge wird wohl nicht reichen. Die Kalkausblühungen kommen dann vermutlich nach paar Wochen.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Manomann....
Es gibt hier unter Schwimmteiche den  Betontröt.

Das bisschen für die Stufen. ....

NG empfahl früber Weisszement wegen des hohen Preises des Farbpulvers.....wegen der besseren Farbannahme...

Heute bietet NG auch Fertigmiscbungen an...mit Trasszement.

Mich selber mit Betonmischer....oder eine Estrichfirma. Der Beton hat dann die gleiche Konsistenz wie Estrichbeton.

So 5 cm reicht.
Farbe...Eisenoxyd Eisenoxid Betonfarbe bei 33.222.1 
Apoldaer Handelskontor
Ist billig.
Sandfarben empfehlenswert. 
Mischungsverhältnisse ebenfalls hier im Forum im Vermörteltröt..


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2017)

Ich dachte immer, ihr baut die Stufen und lasst die dann vom Folienschweißer einpacken?
Dann braucht ihr doch keine 20 cm nochmal oben drauf packen


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Die Stufen sind doch fertig mit PEHD Folie drüber. Wie Du weißt: Biofilm. 
Da verlieren die Stufen völlig ihren Sinn weil extrem rutschig. Deswegen kann man da nett 4-5cm eingefärbten Beton raufpacken. Sieht ggf. etwas freundlicher aus und man kann die Oberfläche rutschfest gestalten.

Wie es nachhermit den Schrägen im Kontrast aussieht....keine Ahnung...(deswegen hätte ich das Profil ggf. anders gestaltet- Stufe und senkrechte Wände.)
Ich kann nur empfehlen- auch im Schwimteich Pflanzonen abzugrenzen- irgendwo auf den Stufen -60 und -30...Das gibt dem Teich selber viel mehr vom Aussehen her als nur die "nackte" Schwimmschale.
Bilder dazu irgendwo in meinem Bautröt.

Ich hoffe nur, dass alle Nähte wirklich dicht sind!


----------



## floriw2000 (9. Mai 2017)

Ich schätze die zu vermörtelnde Fläche auf 100m². Bei einer Schichtdicke von 5cm kommen da 5m³ Beton zusammen. Da mischt man schon eine Weile per Hand. Mit Fertigbeton ist die Sache innerhalb eines Tages erledigt. Und das Einfärben mit Dichtschlämme ist sicher auch an einem Tag getan. Deswegen die Frage: Funktioniert das so wie ich mir das vorstelle? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das einfärben mit Dichtschlämme sehr gut funktioniert hat.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass alle Nähte wirklich dicht sind!


 Das hoffe ich auch. Aber das setze ich einfach mal voraus - es waren schließlich Profis am Werk. Die Folienstücke sind alle doppelt verschweißt.


----------



## floriw2000 (9. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner ST-Treppe Trasszement genommen (OK, aus Kostensenkungsgründen den Innenkern mit normalen Zement, die äußere Hülle (~10cm) Trasszement. Und hab an einer Stelle ne große Ausblühung.  Nur paar Spülvorgänge wird wohl nicht reichen. Die Kalkausblühungen kommen dann vermutlich nach paar Wochen.


Wie lange hattest du mit dem Befüllen des Teiches gewartet?


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Mein persönlicher Betonmischerrekord - also alleine Kies, Zement in den Mischer lag so bei 45 Mischerladungen an einem Tag- und nat. auch alleine in den Teich gekarrt und verarbeitet.

Die Stufen kann man ja "entspannt" unten anfangen und mit der untersten Stufe beginnen.
Dichtschlämme hinterher wäre nicht so mein Ding. Das Farbpulver ist so billig....da kann man ruhig den Beton durchfärben.


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Mai 2017)

Wartezeit ... hhhmmmm ... ist lange her. Vom Gefühl würde ich sagen 3 Wochen. Wir hatten aber auch eine Probebefüllung (Dichtigkeitstest), das Wasser wurde dann abgelassen.
Unter Umständen könnte man die Zeit aus meiner Doku rekonstruieren.....


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wartezeit ... hhhmmmm ...


Beton muss nach 28 Tagen seine Normfestigkeit erreicht haben - hier in  D-land

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zement

Beton troknet nicht, sondern härtet aus, und das auch unter Wasser, aber den PH wert _*gut*_ im auge behalten (der kann recht weit nach oben gehen)


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2017)

Der h Wert ist doch sch. egal 1. Schwimmteich und 2. keine Tiere im Wasser.


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> 2. keine Tiere im Wasser.



... und was ist mit den höheren Säugetieren  ==> Runzelhaut


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Mai 2017)

Betonchemie kann komplizierter sein...als man oft denkt- ich vergesse die ganzen Formeln auch immer wieder.

Beton härtet auch unter Wasser ab.....aber es wird dabei auch "Luft" (Co2)  benötigt..
Daher ist es ratsamer den "Beton" erst an der "Luft" abbinden zu lassen. So 1...2 Wochen. Vor starker Sonne/ Austrocknung schützen.
Den Beton nicht zu nass einbauen!

Auch wenn es kribbelt mit dem Wasser rein lassen...

Regelmäßig Spülen und das Spülwasser entsorgen.

Gerade bei NG mit der Verbundmatte gibt es noch genug Hohlräume zwischen der Folie und der VM...da sammelt sich gerne kalkhaltiges Wasser unter dem Beton. Sieht man schön, wenn das durch "Ritzen" am Boden rausdrückt.DA gibt es sicher Bilder von im NG Forum mit den weißen Kalkschwaden..
Von dem möglichen aneroben Gammelwasser in dieser Schicht will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

zum Thema Dichtschlämme!

Ich habe meine ganze Mörtelfläche die zwar eingefärbt war, nochmals mit eingefärbter Dichtschlämme bearbeitet. Der Mörtel muss vorm auftragen der Schlämme absolut trocken sein sonst kommt es zu Abplatzungen. Im Bereich der Wasserlinie kam es im letzten Winter bei sehr starkem Frost zu Abplatzungen der Dichtschlämme


----------



## floriw2000 (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan noch mit dem Vermörteln beschäftigt aber ein Ende ist in Sicht.  Ich habe eine Idee zur Einstiegsgestaltung und wollte mal hören was ihr davon haltet. Wir haben ja einen sehr breiten, flachen Einstieg. Siehe hier: 







Anstatt den Beton nun aus dem Wasser heraus zu führen, habe ich mir überlegt noch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eine kleine Aufkantung zu machen und dann den Rest mit Sand bzw. feinem Rund-Kies (8-16mm) aufzufüllen.

Warum diese Überlegung?

1. Habe ich Bedenken, dass der Beton bei Frost beschädigt wird und dann sehr bescheiden aussieht und 2. wäre dies natürlicher und die Kinder hätten etwas zum rummatschen. 

Die Folie würde ich dann flach liegen lassen und in diesem Bereich nicht aufstellen. Zum besseren Verständnis  habe ich versucht das in einer Skizze zu verdeutlichen:

  

Würde das Umland über diese Konstruktion das Wasser heraus saugen oder unterbindet der Kies das?

Seht ihr Nachteile und Probleme bei dieser Ausführung?

Besten Dank,
Florian


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Juni 2017)

Du musst dir darüber im klaren sein das ständig Sand und Kies der an nassen Füssen hängenbleibt in den Teich geschleppt wird,


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juni 2017)

Deine Absicht ist nachvollziehbar, Florian,
Meine Überlegungen gehen dahin, dass ich mir schwer vorstellen kann, dass der Sand / Kies nicht lange so liegen wird, wie in deiner Skizze. Leute, die rüberlaufen und Wellenschlag werden ihn wohl in tiefere Regionen abdriften lassen. Kurz unterhalb des skizzierten Rasens wird wohl langfristig die Folie sichtbar werden....


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juni 2017)

Frag ggf. auch mal @4711LIMA . Er hatte bei sich wohl auch einen Sandstrand gebaut....


----------



## 4711LIMA (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Florian, ich nehme an, es geht hier nur um die Optik und das natürliche Feeling, das war bei mir auch der Grund, warum ich über dieses Thema nachgedacht habe. Zuerst hatte ich vor Jahren beim Thias dieses Thema gesehen, wurde von Ihm mit einem senkrecht eingebauten Folienstreifen gelöst.

Praktisch wäre zuerst die Frage zu klären wie gross Du den Unterschied zwischen minimalem und maximalem Wasserstand zulässt bevor nachgefüllt wird. Dazu noch ca 2 bis 3 cm, das wäre also der Abstand vom höchsten Wasserspiegel zur Oberkante der in der Skizze dargestellten Betonaufkantung, ansonsten würde die Aufkantung bei Niedrigwasser raussehen und das wäre sehr unschön. Der Neigungswinkel des Sandbettes muss sehr Flach sein, ich hatte bei mir 5 Grad angenommen, etwas weniger schadet auch nicht. Daran kannst Du Dir schon mal ausrechnen, wie breit dieses Sandbett wird und bei Deiner Konstruktion muss das alles innerhalb des _Nassen _Bereiches sein.

Alternativ kannst Du das so wie bei uns machen  aber ich würde heute noch eine weitere Reihe der Pflastersteine ins Wasser legen, d.h. man sieht egal ob Höchst oder Wassertiefststand ist, immer die Pflastersteine. Dies desshalb weils eben bei uns den Sand sichtbar von der Steinvorderkante wegzieht, ist zwar nur minimal, 1 bis 2 cm, aber stört mich halt - ich zieh gelegentlich den Sand wieder hin. Im Gegensatz zu Deiner Planung ist bei uns der Vorteil, dass die Sandbank nicht Wasser saugen kann weil die Steinreihe an der Wasserlinie liegt. Ich kann keine Zahlen nennen aber ich meine, durch das ständige Saugen von Wasser in die Sandbank wirst Du einen merklichen Verdunstdungsverlust erzeugen.

Ein weiteres Thema ist Erosion durch Wind und damit Wellen. Bei Deiner Teichgrösse wird das auch ein Thema sein, d.h. die Wellen ziehen Dir den Sand von der Betonaufkantung oder Randstein weg, erst ab einer bestimmten Tiefe bleibt das in Abhängigkeit zur Wellenhöhe liegen - bei uns ab ca. 15 cm Wassertiefe, der Sandkegel geht aber bis auf Minus 30 cm.

Der Sandkörper sollte auch eine gewisse Dicke haben, wenn das nur 5 cm sind, rutscht das weg, ich denke 15 bis 25 cm ist gut. Wenn Du mit dem Fuss einsinkst bis annähernd auf Folienebene, ists auf jedenfall zu wenig. Wir hatten auch vorher noch ein Geovlies aufgeklebt, verhindert das Sandwegrutschen.
Kies würde ich keinen nehmen, erinnert mich etwas an einen schwarzen Strand auf Lanzarote - alles kleine Kugellager. Wenn man sich die Arbeit antut, sowas zu bauen - zum Südseeflair gehört Sand und nicht Kies.

Weiter viel Erfolg 

PS.: ich sehe am obigen Foto, dass Du ja langsam in die Zielgerade kommst - aber Frage, vermörtelst Du direkt auf die Folie ohne Putzträger?. Irgendwas würde ich schon einspachteln, im einfachsten Fall - es fehlt mir der Fachausdruck - so eine Art Netzgewebe wies die Verputzer verwenden. Damit ists egal bzw. nicht mehr so schlimm wenn Risse entstehen.


----------



## floriw2000 (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo Lima,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich muss einsehen, dass es vieles zu beachten gibt und habe Zweifel, dass ich eine 15cm dicke Schicht Sand/Kies noch unterbekomme. Muss ich wohl nochmal genau nachmessen.

Du hast natürlich Recht, dass zum Südseeflair Sand gehört. Aber feiner Kies löst sicher einige der geschilderten Probleme. Der lässt sich nicht so leicht wegspülen und bleibt auch nicht so einfach an den Füßen kleben. Zudem ist er kapillarbrechend. 

Ich werde nochmal in mich gehen. Ein bisschen zu tun habe ich ja noch. 

Der Mörtel kommt direkt auf die Folie aber es wird ein Armierungsgewebe (Maschenweite 10x10mm) mit eingearbeitet.

Viele Grüße

Florian

PS:
Natürlich auch vielen Dank für die anderen Antworten.


----------



## 4711LIMA (15. Juni 2017)

Flori, ich hab grad gelesen, dass Du Dir den 200er Messner Skimmer zugelegt hast - vermutlich weil er so groß ist?
Also anschließen ganz einfach in eine 125er Muffe.
Wenn Du noch die Originalverpackung hast dann pack das gute Stück wieder ein und frag mal nach ob zurückgeben möglich ist.....
Ich hatte 3 Stück davon.
1. der Skimmer neigt zum Verkanten, insbesondere dann, wenn ein bisschen Mulm angesaugt wird und der evtl ein paar Sandkörner mitbringt
2. man braucht richtig viel Wasser um so einen großen Skimmer zu betreiben


----------



## floriw2000 (8. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile ist der Teich gefüllt und wird täglich zum Schwimmen und Planschen genutzt.  Details dazu findet ihr in meiner Doku.

Ich bin bisher ganz zufrieden aber ein paar Punkte stören mich.

1. Wenn alle Ansaugleitungen (3xBA und 2xSkimmer) offen sind und die Membranpumpe läuft, fällt der Wasserspiegel im Luftheberschacht und im Filter um 4-5cm. Nehme ich dann eine BA raus, dann kommen 2cm dazu. Wenn ich zwei BAs verschließe, dann sogar nochmal ca. 2 cm. Dementsprechend spült mein Trommelfilter sehr oft (derzeit alle 5 Minuten, er war aber auch schon bei 20 Minuten). Der Trommler hat zwei 160er Zuläufe und zwei 160er Abläufe. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das ganze optimieren könnte?

2. Der Luftheber wurde etwas zu hoch eingebaut, sodass der Bogen im Ruhezustand ca. 5cm über der Wasserlinie steht. Ich könnte den Filter noch 2 bis 3 cm höher setzen und die Wasserlinie dementsprechend erhöhen. Aber das wäre ein ganz schöner Aufwand, da der Filter derzeit perfekt positioniert auf den Zu- und Abläufen sitzt. Zudem müsste man die Zu- und Abläufe absperren und den Filter leer pumpen. Lohnt sich der Aufwand für 2cm?

3. Das __ Hornkraut aus den Filtergräben landet teilweise im Schwimmteich. Es wird scheinbar durch das 160er Verbindungsrohr, welches senkrecht 10cm unter der Wasserlinie steht, angesaugt. Wenn ich da ein feines Sieb drauf setze, dann verstopft dies sicherlich. Außerdem würde es dazu führen, dass sich der Wasserpegel im Filtergraben zu sehr aufstaut. Was kann ich tun um die Unterwasserpflanzen im Filtergraben zu halten?

4. Mit den ersten Pflanzen hatte ich auch schon eine Woche später Fische in den Filtergräben. So viel dazu, dass ich keine Fische einsetzen möchte.  Mittlerweile sind es sicherlich fast 100 Stück. Sie sind 3-6cm groß und silbern. Ich werde demnächst mal ein Foto zur Artbestimmung machen. Jedenfalls sind die Fische mittlerweile überall. Sogar im Filter und im Abwasserschacht. Dort habe ich letztens erst ca. 30 Stück heraus geholt und es schwimmen schon wieder einige darin. Warum lassen sich die Tierchen denn vom Filter ansaugen? Verhindern lässt sich das sicher nicht, oder?

Ich würde mich über den einen oder anderen Hinweis freuen. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## floriw2000 (8. Aug. 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Flori, ich hab grad gelesen, dass Du Dir den 200er Messner Skimmer zugelegt hast - vermutlich weil er so groß ist?
> Also anschließen ganz einfach in eine 125er Muffe.
> Wenn Du noch die Originalverpackung hast dann pack das gute Stück wieder ein und frag mal nach ob zurückgeben möglich ist.....
> Ich hatte 3 Stück davon.
> ...


Danke für deine Warnung. Aber ich habe die Skimmer schon verbaut und die lassen sich auch nicht mehr zurück geben, da ich sie einkürzen musste (und zwar nicht zu knapp). Bisher funktionieren Sie noch tadellos. Ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2017)

Morjen.

zu 1.) Was ist denn dein Ziel? Weniger Spülintervalle?

zu 2.) Könntest Du den Auslauf nicht einfach tiefer setzen? Kannst Du jetzt nicht einfach die Wasserlinie anheben? Wieso willst Du den Filter anheben? - weil er sonst überlaufen würde, wenn Du den Wasserstand anhebst!?

zu 3.) Dann ist evtl. der Durchfluss zu hoch. Alternativ würde ich evtl. andere Pflanzen wie Tannenwedel oder __ Laichkraut in den "Flusskanal" stellen.


----------



## floriw2000 (9. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> zu 1.) Was ist denn dein Ziel? Weniger Spülintervalle?


Genau. Weniger Spülintervalle. Das Problem ist auch, dass die Skimmer erst so richtig ziehen wenn ich 1,5 BAs geschlossen habe.



Zacky schrieb:


> zu 2.) Könntest Du den Auslauf nicht einfach tiefer setzen? Kannst Du jetzt nicht einfach die Wasserlinie anheben? Wieso willst Du den Filter anheben? - weil er sonst überlaufen würde, wenn Du den Wasserstand anhebst!?


Den Auslauf tiefer setzen geht nicht so einfach, da es eine Kernbohrung in einem Betonschacht ist. Wasserlinie anheben geht nicht weiter, da sie sich momentan genau an der Oberkannte der Spülrinne des Filters befindet (wenn die Pumpe aus ist). Bei laufender Pumpe hätte ich noch 4-6 cm Platz aber das hilft ja nicht weiter.



Zacky schrieb:


> zu 3.) Dann ist evtl. der Durchfluss zu hoch. Alternativ würde ich evtl. andere Pflanzen wie Tannenwedel oder __ Laichkraut in den "Flusskanal" stellen.


Andere Pflanzen sind auch schon im Filtergraben und solange das __ Hornkraut am Boden schwimmt ist es auch kein Problem. Die Strömung ist nicht allzu stark. Ich glaube eher, dass der Wind der Schuldige ist.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Genau. Weniger Spülintervalle. Das Problem ist auch, dass die Skimmer erst so richtig ziehen wenn ich 1,5 BAs geschlossen habe.


Hört sich also eher so an, als würde noch nicht genug durch den Trommler flließen und die Pegelschalter zu schnell trocken fallen. 
Oder der Trommler ist zu klein?


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Weniger Spülintervalle.


Bei welcher Leveldifferenz löst er denn aktuell aus? Evtl. den Levelschalter/Auslöser tiefer setzen. Oder ist dein Teichwasser aktuell doch so schmutzbehaftet, dass der Trommler jetzt in der Anfangsphase einfach sehr viel ausfiltert!?



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch, dass die Skimmer erst so richtig ziehen wenn ich 1,5 BAs geschlossen habe.


Dann würde ich ggf. nochmal die Leistung des Lufthebers erhöhen.


----------



## floriw2000 (9. Aug. 2017)

Die Pegelschalter fallen definitiv zu schnell trocken. Es handelt sich um einen PP35 Trommelfilter der einen maximalen Durchsatz von 35 m³/h hat. Die Leveldifferenz des Pegelschalters ist fest vorgegeben und der Pegelschalter sitzt schon an der tiefsten möglichen Stelle. Das Wasser ist zwar etwas trüb (die Stufe auf 1,3 m Tiefe kann man noch sehen) aber als schmutzig würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie viel der LH fördert. Erste Versuche mit einem Müllsack lassen auf eine Umwälzung zwischen 20 und 30 m³/h schließen. Bei dem Luftheber kommt ein Membranteller (der größte von Jäger) zum Einsatz. Die Luft wird in ca. 2,2 m Tiefe von einer 80er Secoh Membranpumpe eingeblasen und das Steigrohr ist DN200. Wenn ich eine stärkere Pumpe verwende, dann sinkt der Wasserspiegel im Filter doch noch mehr, oder?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Dann würde ich ggf. nochmal die Leistung des Lufthebers erhöhen.


Ich vermute, dass der Trommler dann trotzdem noch oft spülen wird.

Bei 211.000 Liter.
Welcher Trommler kommt nochmal zum Einsatz?
3 BA + 2 SK wären im Idealfall 50m³ die Stunde.
Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass einfach zu viel Schmutz anfällt bei so einem großen Teich.

Edit: Oh weia.....nur ein PP35???? Bei so vielen Zuläufen viel zu klein. Ich wette der ist überlastet. Und dabei fährst du noch nicht mal mit allen Zuläufen! Und nach hinten raus saugst du ihm das Wasser weg mit einem Luftheber der viel mehr bringt. Also Sieb verstopft und Pegelschalter trocken.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Aug. 2017)

Florian hat das schwache Glied in Deiner Filterkette gefunden.
Mit einer Thomas 80 - ähnlich Secoh 80- "ähnlichen" LH kann ich 4 BA und 2 Skimmer so betreiben, dass die Skimmer die Oberfläche leicht abskimmen. Für Eichenlaub reicht das dann aber nicht. Nur als Vergleich- der ja immer hinkt.
Aber eigentlich.habe ich ja schlechtere Verrohrung saugseitig und -8cm Pegel im TF Einlauf....

Die Rohr-Skimmer... ich dachte ja immer, dass meine 30,- Teile nur zum Verklemmen neigen und die 200er Oase besser sind...ich entkalke die Skimmer am Jahresende..und im Frühjahr bekommen die Skimmer bei mir einen "Hauch" Vaseline.
Letztendlich sind die Rohr-Skimmer bauartbedingt hydraulisch gegenüber den BA etwas benachteilig.

1. TF PP35 zu klein für 5 Saugstellen.
Warte mal ab, bis sich auf dem Sieb ein Biofilm anlagert....
Das kannst Du ggf. versuchen hinzubiegen mit einem gröberen Siebgewebe 100y.....oder auf größeres Modell wechseln.
PP50 oder 65...

2. LH- Position ist etwas ungünstig zu hoch. Ob die 2cm hier aber entscheidend sind.....Das der LH - Auslauf in Pumpe aus...auf OK Teichwasser und im Pumpbetrieb kurz unter Wasser ist in der Biokammer sein sollte...

Du kannst auch, wenn im Pumpbetrieb der Pegel 4-5cm unter Spülrinnenkante ist bei Pumpe an..Wasser nachfüllen.
Dann darf der LH aber nicht ausgeschaltet werden.
Manche bauen extra den TF so ein, damit mög

In der jetzigen Konstellation:
-bitte einmal ein paar Bilder von der Technik hier rein
-Pumpe aus- Zollstock in alle Kammern:
                                         Tf Einlaufkammer, TF Klarwasserseite, LH Sammelkammer, Biokammer
Sieb sauber
Sieb verschmutzt

Und dann mal kurz die Pegel kurz nach dem TF abreinigen bei sauberen Sieb und kurz vor dem Abreinigen hier reinstellen.
Dann könnte man besser eine Aussage tätigen, was wo und wie ggf. Besserung bringen kann.

Wenn Verrohrung vom und zum Teich passt, ist es zwar ärgerlich, aber man bekommt das alles hin!


----------



## floriw2000 (9. Aug. 2017)

Dass der Filter nicht mit allen Saugleitungen gleichzeitig betrieben werden kann, ist mir bewusst. Obwohl ich, wenn alle Leitungen offen sind, die wenigsten Spülvorgänge habe, da dann der Pegel in der Sammelkammer nicht so weit absackt. Dann saugen die Skimmer aber nicht mehr richtig...

Ich habe nochmal über das Füllen über Spülrinne hinaus nachgedacht. Ich bin da eher etwas vorsichtig, da mir der Filterkeller bereits einmal voll gelaufen ist. Aber prinzipiell sollte bei Stromausfall ja nichts weiter passieren, außer dass mein Schmutzwasserschacht komplett gefüllt wird und das Wasserniveau sich im Filter auf Teichniveau einpegelt (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Verbindung von der Spülrinne zum Abwasserschacht dicht ist). Wenn ich den Pegel um ca. 4cm erhöhe, dann sollte es mit den Spülintervallen ja besser werden und die Positionierung des Lufthebers wäre auch näher am Optimum.

Damit wären ja bereits zwei Probleme erledigt. Ich denke, dass ich das mal probieren werde. Wenn sich dadurch keine Verbesserungen einstellen, würde ich euch die genauen Pegelstände bei den verschiedenen Zuständen mitteilen.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2017)

Es werden sich keine Verbesserungen dadurch einstellen.
Es wird eigentlich immer eindeutiger mit allen Infos die hier und da mal stehen.

Dein Vorfilter ist einfach zu klein und der Luftheber hat zu viel Leistung für den Zustand 3 Zuläufe, aber zu wenig für den Zustand 5 Zuläufe. 
Bei 3x offen zieht er dir den Trommler leer, so das der Pegelschalter trocken liegt. 
Bei 5x offen spült er nicht so oft, aber es geht nicht genug durch, damit alle Zuläufe ziehen. Liegt zum einen sicherlich am LH, zum anderen aber auch an der Siebfläche, die gar nicht so viel Wasser durchlassen lassen kann wie notwendig wäre, damit genug Sog entsteht.
Alles in allem ist der Trommler einfach zu klein für die Anzahl an Zuläufen und der Luftheber wahrscheinlich nen Tick zu schwach vor der Brust für 5x Zuläufe.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Aug. 2017)

Durch die 4cm Höhenverlust im TF Einlauf reduziert sich eben die im Wasser freie Siebgewebefläche und somit der Durchsatz.
Einer der Gründe, warum ich pers. eher zu größeren Saugleitungen als KG 110 rate....genau um das Phänomen zu reduzieren...

Wenn Du jetzt mehr auffüllst, dann ist OK Wasser auf OK Rinne im Betrieb des LH.
Bei Ausschalten der Pumpe muß die Abwasserentsorgung aber den kräftigen Wasserschwall verkraften.
Bei 100m² Teichfläche ist jeder cm = 1m³ und die schwappen schnell rein.

Du kannst auch in den ankommenden Saugleitungen einen Überlauf einbauen- senkrechter Abzweig- der ggf. nur 2cm unter Rinnenkante ist.
Das wäre dann Dein def. Teichüberlauf und der Schwall geht ggf. extra irgendwohin.

Ruhe bewahren- Zollstock rein und Pegel messen.
Dann kann man besser überlegen..was man machen kann.
Gröberes Gewebe wäre eine mögliche Maßnahme..oder größerer TF..das Zuschiebern einiger Saugleitungen ist immer aufwendig und irgendwann lästig- hatte ich ja auch mal 2 Jahre lang...

-------------

Wenn Du im laufenden Betrieb von 5 auf 3 Saugleitungen zuschieberst, wird anfangs durch die Trägheit es Systems sich die Pumpleistung auf 3 Saugleitungen verteilen, durch höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit größerer hydr. Wid und größere Pegeldiff...

Der LH reagiert dann träge wegen mehr Förderhöhe/ Diff-Druck mit weniger Leistung...
das ganze "schwingt" sich dann ein...LH Fördermenge/ Pegeldiff. Teich- erste TF Kammer.


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2017)

floriw2000 schrieb:


> Die Luft wird in ca. 2,2 m Tiefe von einer 80er Secoh Membranpumpe eingeblasen und das Steigrohr ist DN200.


Wenn man das auch berücksichtigt, ist die Pumpe schon zu klein. Bei 2,2 m Eintauchtiefe kommen nochmal 0,3-0,5 Bar hinzu, durch den mechanischen Gegendruck der EPDM-Membrane. Also bläst Du effektiv auf etwa 2,5 m Tiefe ein, was bei der 80er Secoh nur noch 50 l/min ausmacht. Das ist in meinen Augen beim 200er Steigrohr zu wenig. Also bräuchte man hier wieder eine deutlich stärkere Belüfterpumpe, die auch bei 2,5 m die notwendige Luft bringt, dann aber auch mehr Strombedarf hat.



floriw2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine stärkere Pumpe verwende, dann sinkt der Wasserspiegel im Filter doch noch mehr, oder?


Richtig, aber das wäre ja sinnvoll, da somit auch wieder 1 oder auch 2 Zuläufe mehr - also evtl. alle 5 Zuläufe unter Zug stehen. Dazu kommt, dass ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen kann, das derzeit noch sehr viel Schmutz anfällt, der ein öfteres Spülen zwangsläufig ergibt. Das Problem mit den Rohrskimmern in Verbindung mit einem Luftheber hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt. Diese brauchen einfach einen gewissen Sog.


----------

